# My next project



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

My 64 is about to be paroled from paint prison so my 63 is going in next week. Started taking it apart last night should have rst of chrome and grill off by saturday. Took awhile te get all the rubber off of the car it had like fossilized and it was hard as a rock guess the dry arizona heat does that. I was taking 1/4 panel emblem off and decided to chip some of the bondo away it was amazing it had a BIG ass dent and they made NO attempt to pull dent out just added like a gallon of bondo, needless to say it will be pulled out this time around


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Decided to see if the og seats were still under the 3 layers of seat covers. SURE ENOUGH


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

GOOD FIND, WHAT YOU PICK IT UP FOR?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Got the back broken down and sprayed the trunk. See what I mean about the rubber it was like charcoal left black mars all ocer my garage


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

This is how thick the bondo was in that dent they didnt pull out. Im guessing body work was done in TJ or MExicali since the car has been in AZ and San Diego most of its life looks alot worse than it is once the dent is pulled it wont take mych to make it straight


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0 trunk rubber gutters are perfect thanks to the rock hard weatherstripping


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

so where are the latest pics of the 64??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

HOOD is FLAWLESS no rust or dents anywhere :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Mar 24 2005, 11:29 AM
> *so where are the latest pics of the 64??
> [snapback]2900302[/snapback]​*


maybe in a week or 2 i need to go get it from the painter and rewire the whole car so i should have it in a week or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: Going to paint it the original color it was (green) and same color interior (green)


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 24 2005, 01:30 PM
> *maybe in a week or 2 i need to go get it from the painter and rewire the whole car so i should have it in a week or so.
> [snapback]2900306[/snapback]​*


can't wait to see em both finished, u turn out some clean ass rides


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

Loving the tray uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: main reason i got it no rust on the bottom :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

then i found a hidden surprise lol a magnetic key holder with an OG key in it hidden in the engine compartment :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: motor runs great and its quiet and the ac blows :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Og d's ready to go Zapco 6 channel ready to go with the alpine and 4 JBL 6x9's PW's TILT PSEAT and PVENTS ready to go


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I love that dash cover, can i get that homie??? :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Dang bro, how much cash did you drop for this one? I gotta hand it to you. THis one is a gem ! Hope everything works out well.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 24 2005, 12:20 PM
> *I love that dash cover, can i get that homie???  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2900521[/snapback]​*



It was velcro'd on lmao i tossed it and lucky for me the dash pad was already stripped so i can send it to CARS to get covered. I traded a 95 cadi for this 63


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CAN WE HOP THIS TIME??????????????


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

looks solid!good start!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Mar 24 2005, 12:30 PM
> *CAN WE HOP THIS TIME??????????????
> [snapback]2900564[/snapback]​*



Maybe you think your mercedes will get more than 4 inches?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 24 2005, 12:40 PM
> *Maybe you think your mercedes will get more than 4 inches?
> [snapback]2900606[/snapback]​*


 :0 BASTARD!!!!!!!! WHAT MERCEDES? I'M POOR AS A CHURCH MOUSE!!!!!! I STILL HAVE THE '62!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 24 2005, 04:04 PM
> *then i found a hidden surprise lol a magnetic key holder with an OG key in it hidden in the engine compartment  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2900459[/snapback]​*


NICE FIND. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

car looks solid!
come down here and start on mine next!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 24 2005, 04:00 PM
> *car looks solid!
> come down here and start on mine next!
> [snapback]2901769[/snapback]​*



shit your already trying to sell yours lol


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

Necca, that shit looking tight. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: put in a few hours tonight


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Nice Floors.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2005, 04:21 AM
> *Nice Floors.
> [snapback]2904182[/snapback]​*


they r beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Car's look's good Mr.Impala can't wait to see the finished product!*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

thanks


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

Damn bro, not to get all in your bussines but how do you balance time between your family and your rides??? Or do you have a very understanding wife?? Just asking...... :biggrin: By the way nice find bro, much props on the build up!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Missy is cool with it........ as long as she has her Skittles bag! :cheesy:


----------



## GM LOWS (Oct 22, 2003)

> Og d's ready to go Zapco 6 channel ready to go with the alpine and 4 JBL 6x9's PW's TILT PSEAT and PVENTS ready to go
> [snapback]2900474[/snapback]​[/quote
> Damn all that shit is as OG as it gets.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight project homie!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 26 2005, 01:09 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2908167[/snapback]​*


4 6x9's across the back deck lid :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

DAMN! the grill and the rest of the chrome looks good still... original AC too!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 26 2005, 01:39 AM
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]2908537[/snapback]​*



you dont like my 6x9's?


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Those 6x9's belong to ME! You need to send em back.

Oh, i forgot to mention........ you are doing GREAT on American Idol! I voted for you last week!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 26 2005, 02:55 PM
> *Those 6x9's belong to ME! You need to send em back.
> 
> Oh, i forgot to mention........ you are doing GREAT on American Idol! I voted for you last week!!!
> [snapback]2910406[/snapback]​*


Easy there Teddy Roxpin


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Lets see in the past two years or so, you have had 60s, 62s,63s and 64s................

Wonder when the 61, 59 and 58 are coming???????

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2005, 02:35 AM
> *:biggrin: put in a few hours tonight
> [snapback]2903933[/snapback]​*












whats all that smooth grey stuff where the rust is supposed to be???  





solid project Brent...keep the pics comin! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Mar 26 2005, 03:34 PM
> *Lets see in the past two years or so, you have had 60s, 62s,63s and 64s................
> 
> Wonder when the 61, 59 and 58 are coming???????
> ...



61's are ugly :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 28 2005, 11:23 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



these damn things we all floors us fat guys need all the metal we can get to keep us inside the cars


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 29 2005, 08:02 PM
> *these damn things we all floors us fat guys need all the metal we can get to keep us inside the cars
> [snapback]2925668[/snapback]​*


your not fat.. your just have big bones..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: look jason 6x9 holes :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

PUTA!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

not nice


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

man i hid 3 sheets of soud deadening material to help the rattling. got the windshield and rear glass out and the few remaining moldings


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

shit, I put all this in the blue 64


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 10 2005, 08:16 PM
> *shit, I put all this in the blue 64
> 
> 
> ...


thats cuz your floors were rusty :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i have a sound deadening pre formed thing to lay down under the carpet. im more concerned about the rattling the 4 8's and 4 JBL 6x9s will make


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I wish i could have seen your ass all up in there trying to reach the underneath of that reardeck!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 10 2005, 08:21 PM
> *I wish i could have seen your ass all up in there trying to reach the underneath of that reardeck!
> [snapback]2980841[/snapback]​*


shit 4 6x9 holes no back window work smarter not harder


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

you never cease to amaze me.... man thats a great find cant wait to see it done... and look forward to seeing the 4 pics


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 10 2005, 11:17 PM
> *thats cuz your floors were rusty  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2980818[/snapback]​*


nope, the blue car was really nice...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 10 2005, 08:41 PM
> *nope, the blue car was really nice...
> [snapback]2980909[/snapback]​*



So the black tar like substance was hiding the rust and the dynamat was hiding the black tar like substance lmao :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 10 2005, 10:23 PM
> *shit 4 6x9 holes no back window work smarter not harder
> [snapback]2980856[/snapback]​*


STOP mentioning the 6x9's.......... trying to hurt my feeling like a big bully. :angry:


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

Cant wait to see this one done.. Man it seems like evry few months ur building a new imp.. Keep the pics comin im sure this one will turn out great :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 10 2005, 08:21 PM
> *I wish i could have seen your ass all up in there trying to reach the underneath of that reardeck!
> [snapback]2980841[/snapback]​*


thats why he has smaller homies to help, one real thin guy in the mix helps.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Apr 10 2005, 09:37 PM
> *thats why he has smaller homies to help, one real thin guy in the mix helps.
> [snapback]2981205[/snapback]​*



Pablo wasnt there lmao


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

yeah but flavor is now the skinny one


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 10 2005, 11:44 PM
> *So the black tar like substance was hiding the rust and the dynamat was hiding the black tar like substance lmao  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2980925[/snapback]​*



:angry:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

You never cease to amaze me on the quality of cars you find. But I guess thats why your name is Mr. Impala. Good looking 63. :biggrin:


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

damn all you bastards with impalas, i hate you! every last one of ya!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 10 2005, 09:19 PM
> *i have a sound deadening pre formed thing to lay down under the carpet. im more concerned about the rattling the 4 8's and 4 JBL 6x9s will make
> [snapback]2980827[/snapback]​*


My rattling comes from the rear quarter. I think there might be something down in the wedge towards the bottom. I only have 2 8's and it can be pretty bad. Imma have my son reach down there since his hand is smaller!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

if i build panels in the trunk i will dynamat the 1/4's but if i dont make panels then i guess they r gonna rattle cuz i spent 3 hours putting dynamat so u cant see it cuz its ugly


----------



## dlaregsirrah (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey, where did you get that floor console? I need one for the 66!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I may try expansion foam down in the lower rear quarters if nothing else works......


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

DAMN THATS GONNA BE NICE.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 11 2005, 09:17 AM
> *My rattling comes from the rear quarter. I think there might be something down in the wedge towards the bottom. I only have 2 8's and it can be pretty bad. Imma have my son reach down there since his hand is smaller!!
> [snapback]2982936[/snapback]​*


Yea, you would be suprised what can fall down in there over 40-something years.... i found all kinds of stuff when i replaced the lower quarter on my car.... a few nuts and bolts, almost a whole set of Impala letters, some change, and an antenna bezel. That trunk extention panel that is between the trunk floor and quarter panel is just "glued" in with seam sealer from the factory..... remove it and you should be able to clean it out with your hands and a shop-vac.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 11 2005, 01:04 PM
> *I may try expansion foam down in the lower rear quarters if nothing else works......
> [snapback]2983778[/snapback]​*


That will cause rust.


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

TTT, howz the 63 coming along?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ill have pics this week i hope lol paint prison sux. 63's waiting to go to paint shop i just had the paint made today hard to find a paint shop that still has the orginal formula for 1963 paint


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

how much the way it is let me know big dog andjust wont know if you know were i can buy side chrome molding for a cutlassthe big ones on the side


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2005, 12:49 PM
> *Yea, you would be suprised what can fall down in there over 40-something years.... i found all kinds of stuff when i replaced the lower quarter on my car.... a few nuts and bolts, almost a whole set of Impala letters, some change, and an antenna bezel. That trunk extention panel that is between the trunk floor and quarter panel is just "glued" in with seam sealer from the factory..... remove it and you should be able to clean it out with your hands and a shop-vac.
> [snapback]2983919[/snapback]​*


Oh no shit.....glued in huh. I'll try and take it apart, there's definately some shit down there that's driving me NUTS.....



> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2005, 12:50 PM
> *That will cause rust.
> [snapback]2983926[/snapback]​*


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: Looks like I won't be doing that then


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Apr 19 2005, 10:36 PM
> *how much the way it is let me know big dog andjust wont know if you know were i can buy side chrome molding for a cutlassthe big ones on the side
> [snapback]3024027[/snapback]​*



Cutty moldings are junkyard items dont think anyone repros em. 63 isnt for sale got too much invested already


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got the paint made today pretty hard to get a place that has og 63 paint formulas but these guys are good pretty close match i put a little on the OG 63 color chart i have


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Sneat.


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Your gonna love it Bro. Here's my first one. uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looks white in that pic lol


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Here it is again. uffin:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Apr 21 2005, 08:39 PM
> *Here it is again.  uffin:
> [snapback]3033822[/snapback]​*



If all goes well I'll be showing next to it in 2 months time!


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Apr 21 2005, 07:42 PM
> *If all goes well I'll be showing next to it in 2 months time!
> [snapback]3033838[/snapback]​*


You know Mr. Shore? uffin:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Apr 21 2005, 08:44 PM
> *You know Mr. Shore? uffin:
> [snapback]3033855[/snapback]​*



Not personally but he lives 2 hrs away from Me!


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

He bought that one from me and the silver '64 from my homeboy Blvd 60. He's a very cool dude. Holler at him. uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 21 2005, 08:14 PM
> *got the paint made today pretty hard to get a place that has og 63 paint formulas but these guys are good pretty close match i put a little on the OG 63 color chart i have
> [snapback]3033695[/snapback]​*




 SOME PEOPLE GOT SKILLS TO MATCH WITHOUT THE FORMULA...

GONNA LOOK NICE THAT COLOR.....


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 22 2005, 08:18 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3035952[/snapback]​*


Sweet pic! I miss her so much, but she's in very good hands in BC. uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 27 2005, 12:07 AM
> *:angry:
> [snapback]3057978[/snapback]​*


thats nasty!!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Apr 19 2005, 10:36 PM
> *how much the way it is let me know big dog andjust wont know if you know were i can buy side chrome molding for a cutlassthe big ones on the side
> [snapback]3024027[/snapback]​*



these right here?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Me and OC58 made the box for it 4 8" fosgates and made the plate to hold the stereo used the ol seat vinyl to cover it lol Still needs the trim ring and cage i just laid the radio in there


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

thing that sux is i have an alpine EQ but the car has AC and the radio has to sit in the middle or it hits the ac ducts


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

j/w how much u picked up your 63 for?.... ive been looking at one thats for sale in similar condition, trying to figure out if it is overpriced or not


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

in the condition mine is in running soolid ac about 5000-6000


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

did some sanding primering and painting today just to make it look 1/2 decent. its nothing special but better than putting it back on all ugly and only takes abouut 30.00 in materials and some work :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

now the hard part taking shit apart to paint and degrease


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

cleaned up the bumper bracket horns and a few things


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Looking good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 14 2005, 10:54 AM
> *in the condition mine is in running soolid ac about 5000-6000
> [snapback]3138243[/snapback]​*


thanks for the info


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

had the cowl panel painted just to get an idea of the color :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yeah if i could get someone to do body work


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

blocks, sand paper, primer and a lot of sweat


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

some knowledge would help lol


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 22 2005, 11:47 PM
> *yeah if i could get someone to do body work
> [snapback]3171232[/snapback]​*



:0 ........ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 23 2005, 12:49 AM
> *:0 ........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]3171360[/snapback]​*



asshole


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 23 2005, 12:54 AM
> *asshole
> [snapback]3171366[/snapback]​*



 TIME TO GO WITH PLAN B....(I'LL LET YOU KNOW TOMMORROW)


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

learn by doing, it's the Polytechnic way


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

ok so I got a question about your painting process:

is the shop you're taking it to gonnna sand blast everything
or how are they gonna make sure that the new paint u put on is
gonna be working out fine with the old one from the 60s.
I mean, you know how back in the days they used this type
of paint that reacts in a certain way with now common paints.
As I heard the new paint makes the old one gas out ore somehting
which causes the fresh paint to pop up and look all ugly after a while.

sorry, don know how to explain it better, but thats one big prob
we have over here when getting new paint for a US classic.
Almost all the time you have to blast all the old stuff off.

just curious......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice base.........


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@May 23 2005, 01:51 AM
> *ok so I got a question about your painting process:
> 
> is the shop you're taking it to gonnna sand blast everything
> ...



sand it down to bare metal


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@May 23 2005, 01:51 AM
> *
> 
> sorry, don know how to explain it better, but thats one big prob
> ...



can get it media blasted (glass/walnut shells usually) or plastic. can do it yourself with aircraft strippper, some wire brushes, sand paper and again a lot of sweat.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

as long as you seal it before you paint ,no worries.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

i notice on your car the a/c vents are in the dash...

my 63 i just picked up has a seperate a/c unit with vents attached beneath the dash... do u know if this was a dealer add on or just something the owner got put in at a later date?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Do you ever sleep Brent?


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@May 27 2005, 08:04 AM
> *Do you ever sleep Brent?
> [snapback]3188859[/snapback]​*


Sleeping's overated anyway, fuck it. Post more pics homie!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 27 2005, 01:52 AM
> *i notice on your car the a/c vents are in the dash...
> 
> my 63 i just picked up has a seperate a/c unit with vents attached beneath the dash... do u know if this was a dealer add on or just something the owner got put in at a later date?
> [snapback]3188820[/snapback]​*


Yea, your under dash a/c is an add on.


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

Sup Mr, Impala, we need some new updates on this!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@May 30 2005, 05:00 PM
> *Sup Mr, Impala,  we need some new updates on this!
> [snapback]3201625[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

cars at body shop i havent really pushed em cuz im messing around with the water toys for the summer ill get back on it in a few months


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

dont sink the jet skis brent. :0 :biggrin: 


you buy a shrimpin' boat?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jul 9 2005, 12:08 AM
> *dont sink the jet skis brent.  :0  :biggrin:
> you buy a shrimpin' boat?
> [snapback]3385804[/snapback]​*



if i put u on my boat id have a shrimponaboat


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:biggrin: 


you must of bought the TITANIC so it wouldnt sink. :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jul 9 2005, 12:10 AM
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



i tried too buy the titanic but that your brother in law has it. :0


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

Thats what I'm talkin' about.
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

getting worked on again should have pics in a few weeeks


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJ63_@May 30 2005, 03:00 PM
> *Sup Mr, Impala,  we need some new updates on this!
> [snapback]3201625[/snapback]​*


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

word!


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

body shops been lagging should see some progress this week. i have gatherd 90% of the stuff i need, im looking for some sanco blinds though i KNEW i shoulda kept the nos set i had


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

NOS set of OG Sanco Blinds one call away Fugger! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 7 2005, 09:10 AM~3555901
> *NOS set of OG Sanco Blinds one call away Fugger! :biggrin:
> *



not no 400.00 phone call lol


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

soon i been gathering parts still. and i picked up a new project so this one needs to get done :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2005, 01:24 AM~3705682
> *soon i been gathering parts still. and i picked up a new project so this one needs to get done  :biggrin:
> *


i think you want an impala from every year....58---------64


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

So whats your indian name? :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

haha wont even say what the indian called him. haha


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 28 2005, 07:24 AM~3705682
> *soon i been gathering parts still. and i picked up a new project so this one needs to get done  :biggrin:
> *


So, is that 59 yours too homie? Restoring it or selling it? Both maby? :biggrin:  :dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NEW PARTS?????????


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

TTT, any updates?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn its been awhile but the 42" sunroof is in LOL


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got my a arms striping will be taken off though


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

And even polished / chromed on the back insides... :0


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 2 2005, 07:49 AM~3926847
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


How much were those?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

well i think to mold the arms like that and the lowers and the trailing arms is about 700-800 then whatever chrome costs i just got donr taking all the striping off i was gonna take the yellow off from underneath but i might just have my painter paint over it i dunno yet


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Hmmmmm, those arms sure do look familiar! I wonder whats going on????? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 2 2005, 03:18 PM~3928280
> *Hmmmmm, those arms sure do look familiar! I wonder whats going on?????  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Yeah they were from a 78 monte carlo :biggrin:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD!!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Few other things i got laying around and my arms with the striping off my bumpers and bumper guards


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

chrome front and rear drums and coils


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

digital dash and 88 spoke daytons


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Fuck posting parts!........Post some progress!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 2 2005, 06:34 PM~3929277
> *Fuck posting parts!........Post some progress!! :biggrin:
> *



man i swear if there was any i would lol the 42" roof is put in but i havent gone to take pics yet. This week i will go light a fire under his ass


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 2 2005, 09:25 PM~3929218
> *Few other things i got laying around and my arms with the striping off my bumpers and bumper guards
> *


You can go ahead and send that seat trim piece to me, it aint doing any good sitting in that box. :biggrin: :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

it will be getting attention soon enough. i got the interior kit from cars1 sitting in boxes but no need to take pics of cars1 boxes. I hope Vegas motivates me. I was doing this car as a simple little summer car but now summer has passed and the painter took so long i been getting more and more parts and options front and rear nos green floor mats tilt pseat pvents pwindows digital dash padded dash front and rear guards trunk release hazards


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

looks sweet. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

where u been hiding albert havent seen u on aol in a month


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 2 2005, 09:45 PM~3929337
> *it will be getting attention soon enough. i got the interior kit from cars1 sitting in boxes but no need to take pics of cars1 boxes. I hope Vegas motivates me. I was doing this car as a simple little summer car but now summer has passed and the painter took so long i been getting more and more parts and options front and rear nos green floor mats tilt pseat pvents pwindows digital dash <s>padded dash front</s> and rear guards trunk release hazards
> *


Sweeet.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

42" Sunroof pics


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 3 2005, 05:04 PM~3934011
> *42" Sunroof pics
> *


 Let the Sunshine in!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I had some stock chrome 58 trailing arms now i need to know if they will work on my 63 since the bushings are smaller. im hoping the stock 63 shock mount bolts still fit through a 58.. I had homies weld some power balls onto them look decent for a street car


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I had some stock chrome 58 trailing arms now i need to know if they will work on my 63 since the bushings are smaller. im hoping the stock 63 shock mount bolts still fit through a 58.. I had homies weld some power balls onto them and they drilled holes into the bottom to weld em for strength theylook decent for a street car


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

DAM...LOOKS GOOD....WILL THIS BE AT NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC?

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 29 2005, 01:21 AM~4093263
> * DAM...LOOKS GOOD....WILL THIS BE AT NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



i hope so thats the goal my heart says yes my wallet says NOT A CHINAMANS CHANCE IN HELL LMAO


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 29 2005, 02:59 AM~4093507
> *i hope so thats the goal my heart says yes my wallet says NOT A CHINAMANS CHANCE IN HELL LMAO
> *




:0


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Progress is looking good as allways Brent... :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Brent, Love tha chrome. can't wait 2 see it finished


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

body shop said its all primered now ready to paint so i m ight go see it tomorrow


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

cars lookin good homie good job :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

some progress is better than no progress i guess this is etching primes now they have to block it and seal it before they paint it


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Hey I got those same exact wheels on my car! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yeh my stocks r clean and on new tires i got em sold for like 125.00 LOL


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

I give that moonroof :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Your gonna get a tan bro!!! LOL!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Nov 3 2005, 11:41 PM~4134147
> *I give that moonroof  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Your gonna get a tan bro!!! LOL!
> *



whats new nicke i hope u slap a 42" in your 64 too :biggrin:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

can you post more pics of your package tray 
did you cut it out completely? is it metal or wood?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i just cut the metal and i have the OG package tray i will put on and cut out wood makes it to thick IMO im running 4 jbl t595's and they are very thick hardtop speakers. I also dynamatted underneath so it wouldnt rattle


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Post pics of the roof from under neath


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

TTT, any progress?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Nov 26 2005, 05:10 PM~4280748
> *TTT, any progress?
> *



probably be painte dnext week. havent stayed on top of it enough had other things going on. But im gonna start getting on his ass this week


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

do you still own this rag homie??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Nov 26 2005, 06:49 PM~4281560
> *do you still own this rag homie??
> *



its in japan this was the day it left


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 26 2005, 11:00 PM~4283198
> *its in japan this was the day it left
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: cool man


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Wow. Seeing the 63rag seems like EONS ago....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Brent.....I'd like an official break-down of all the makes and model and how many cars you've owned!!!!!!! ...also purchase and selling prices! :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 27 2005, 08:49 AM~4284390
> *Brent.....I'd like an official break-down of all the makes and model and how many cars you've owned!!!!!!! ...also purchase and selling prices! :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



wow ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm ive had a few :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 27 2005, 10:49 AM~4284390
> *Brent.....I'd like an official break-down of all the makes and model and how many cars you've owned!!!!!!! ...also purchase and selling prices! :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


and how many you sold to japan??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Nov 27 2005, 05:45 PM~4287280
> *and how many you sold to japan??
> *


ummmm i dunno 10 or so


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 3 2005, 02:04 PM~3934011
> *42" Sunroof pics
> *


damn nice.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

car will be painted tomorrow or wednesday finally


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 28 2005, 09:45 PM~4294547
> *car will be painted tomorrow or wednesday finally
> *


wow


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 28 2005, 06:45 PM~4294547
> *car will be painted tomorrow or wednesday finally
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got my new trailing arms thanks pat burke for talking shit on my other ones cuz it made me do them right  they will be chromed next week


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 28 2005, 06:45 PM~4294547
> *car will be painted tomorrow or wednesday finally
> *


???


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

just got off the phone the car is painted i will go see it this weekend i hope i have a friend coming into town for a week so its gonna be hectic


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *just got off the phone the car is painted *


--------------------Laurel Green '63, should be nice!------------------


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Nov 30 2005, 12:42 PM~4307807
> *--------------------Laurel Green '63, should be nice!------------------
> *



im hoping it came out good my painter isnt the best in the world but we will see dupont paint is bad ass and the chroma clear should leave it looking wet


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> * dupont paint is bad ass and the chroma clear should leave it looking wet *



-------Yeah, I've used Chroma Base coat/Clear coat and it does look wet after you buff it out!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yeah i had the color color matched from an OG paint chip from my 63 color chart so the color should be perfect


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2005, 12:38 PM~4307792
> *just got off the phone the car is painted i will go see it this weekend i hope i have a friend coming into town for a week so its gonna be hectic
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

heres a few they r respraying the hood cuz they didnt like a few spots on it


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Car looks good but they forgot to fix the big hole in your roof :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

car looks real good cant wait to see the next step


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

--------------------------------Looks straight Homie!------------------------------


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

damn that is scary.................looks like a 61 rag rear clip standing up behind your car. I wonder what it looked like before they cut it off. 61 1/4ers are hard as hell to find let alone rag and 2dr ones and that is a pretty damn solid looking one, which makes it seems weirder, cause why would you cut it off, and its just teetering behind your car. Crazy thing is yesterday it was windy as hell up here, couldnt use your umbrella(didint really need it, was raining lightly in the afternoon) but I guess those high winds didnt hit down south otherwise that rear clip would be all over your freshly painted car :0 :0 :0 

On another note looks real good!!!!!!!!!!! When I first purchased my 64 hardtop with the green interior, I was praying that they repaitned it ermine white, so that when I went to restore it to og I could paint green, and it took me awhile to figure out what color it really was, because the trim tag didnt have a 64 paint code on it. But I was almost positive it was og ermine, unfortunately, there were many clues.........

Looks good and should be a bad azz car!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

GOOD SHIT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

:0  very nice color!!!!! matching interior????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Dec 2 2005, 09:43 AM~4321165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it was a 62 rag and it was rustier than fuck the car actually broke in 1/2 it will be used in a donor 2dr ht


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 2 2005, 10:36 PM~4326510
> *it was a 62 rag and it was rustier than fuck the car actually broke in 1/2 it will be used in a donor 2dr ht
> *


beautiful color homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rollina64 (Nov 26, 2005)

Can't wait to see it finished. Ready for a photo shoot? :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Can't wait to see that car done, make me wanna go burn mine!

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

got my new amps on order :0 just need some green paint


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Really loving the mint


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

Its looking good homie. I have been back and forth in my head with my 64 about what color to paint it. Still cant decide might go stock which was ermine white and light blue interior according to the tag. But I love red . anyways your car is looking good. good luck with the other project as well.


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Dec 2 2005, 11:54 PM~4327009
> *Can't wait to see that car done, make me wanna go burn mine!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Color looks nice Brent.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

color looks great


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

im really diggin this color :0 :0 so smooth


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 1 2005, 11:38 PM~4319380
> *Car looks good but they forgot to fix the big hole in your roof  :0  :biggrin:
> *


^^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

im supposed to pick it up today but i got shit to do. he made me wait 7 months now he can wait a few days LOL


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:thumbsup: looks good!


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2005, 10:23 AM~4347878
> *im supposed to pick it up today but i got shit to do. he made me wait 7 months now he can wait a few days LOL
> *


How much is it to book a Brents lowriding in socal experience?


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Dec 6 2005, 11:54 AM~4348115
> *How much is it to book a Brents lowriding in socal experience?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'd be interested in that. I'm sure it would be better than Disneyland or Magic Mountain.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 2 2005, 11:36 PM~4326510
> *it was a 62 rag and it was rustier than fuck the car actually broke in 1/2 it will be used in a donor 2dr ht
> *



We still have the whole cowl/windsheild unit for a 62 drop if you need it, but I don't know how the hell it could be shipped, but we got one.......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Dec 6 2005, 10:54 AM~4348115
> *How much is it to book a Brents lowriding in socal experience?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



dinner at petrillos 37.98
gas to get from bowtie connection to homies hydraulics 2.23
seeing LosAngeles with a great tour guide priceless


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Brent that car is coming along fast. The color is sweet. You lucked out with that dry floor man. Cant wait to see it completed.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 8 2005, 09:07 AM~4363548
> *dinner at petrillos 37.98
> gas to get from bowtie connection to homies hydraulics 2.23
> seeing LosAngeles with a great tour guide priceless
> *


Wow so just about $40, that is priceless, being as your vehicle gets about 10 miles per a gallon and considering where you live, where felix chevrolet is, where btc is, dont know where homies is but apparently its not far from btc, where zenith.roadster factory is and where petrillos is(btw you must be a stockholder or something of that place, but it is damn good, my only problem with it, is my eyes are always bigger then my stomach), not to mention I am willing to bet you have also stopped by the tat store, the aircraft supply store and probably a mobil station 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I am telling you there are people that would pay you for this........people just be prepared.........Brent is nothing like his online personality, in person he is very quite and soft spoken., but a cool guy nonetheless.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Dec 8 2005, 09:36 AM~4363780
> *Brent is nothing like his online personality, in person he is very quite and soft spoken., but a cool guy nonetheless.
> 
> 
> *


Man he thinks he fucking Mario Andreadi on the freeways LOL HA HA HA so who ever books the trip make sure you BUCKLE UP


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 8 2005, 01:58 PM~4364411
> *Man he thinks he fucking Mario Andreadi on the freeways LOL HA HA HA so who ever books the trip make sure you BUCKLE UP
> *



brents a big tall teddy bear...... :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: painted the 6x9 grills today


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

didnt look right with just the grills painted so i hooked it up :biggrin: i took a b4 and after pic i think it makes a big difference its amazing how 10-15.00 can make such big differences on little things


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

coming out nice


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 8 2005, 07:07 PM~4368150
> *didnt look right with just the grills painted so i hooked it up  :biggrin: i took a b4 and after pic i think it makes a big difference its amazing how 10-15.00 can make such big differences on little things
> *


big differance....looking good big man


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 8 2005, 10:07 PM~4368150
> *didnt look right with just the grills painted so i hooked it up  :biggrin: i took a b4 and after pic i think it makes a big difference its amazing how 10-15.00 can make such big differences on little things
> *


It sure does, nice work Brent on the Grocery Getter.


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

Mr Impala, you are doing an awesome job on this build up bro. 

Great thread, very interesting. I'm taking down notes!

Good luck...


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 10 2005, 04:38 AM~4377881
> *It sure does, nice work Brent on the Grocery Getter.
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is that seth!! lmao :roflmao:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 10 2005, 08:38 AM~4377881
> *It sure does, nice work Brent on the Grocery Getter.
> 
> 
> ...



I saw the pic of this car too, haven't made up mind yet. But if its a "sleeper" grocery getter, like the muscle car guys do, and hops, than I love it.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

thats the wagon from national lampoons vacation lmao


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice tre....dieing to see it reassembled. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

63' is looking good.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

color reminds me of cash money 63 and national treasure 62.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: cash money was actually a volkswagon green and the 62 might be the same this is a og color i ahd made straight from a 1963 paint chart i have.


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

Man this car is coming along N I C E


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

What is the name of that OG green?


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *What is the name of that OG green?*



----------------If I'm not mistaken in '63 it was called Laurel Green-------------


------------------------------------Right Mr Impala?---------------------------------


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Dec 13 2005, 06:28 AM~4394528
> *----------------If I'm not mistaken in '63 it was called Laurel Green-------------
> ------------------------------------Right Mr Impala?---------------------------------
> *



yes its laurel green i need some opinions i painted my chevy emblems for the daytons but i dont know if i want to use them. i was thinking i might just try and get white dayton flags or leave these chevy ones but take the paint off of the chevy sign so its chrome.... and i painted my plate frames what do u guys think?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

or maybe take the paint off the outer ring and leave the center painted?


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 13 2005, 01:13 PM~4397434
> *yes its laurel green i need some opinions i painted my chevy emblems for the daytons but i dont know if i want to use them. i was thinking i might just try and get white dayton flags or leave these chevy ones but take the paint off of the chevy sign so its chrome.... and i painted my plate frames what do u guys think?
> *


paint off of letters and felix on plate frames............

and paint off of outer ring, chevrolet's and outer bowtie on chips.............

some paint thinner or even nail polish remover should take it right off and being as the remaining painted areas are recessesed you should be able to take damp cloth to remove the painted areas easily.........


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

car looks good in that green :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

Its looking good man. I wish it would have been more complete while I was out there, because in 3 months it might be gone and I wont be back in LA for 3 months.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

cash in on the tourism brent.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2005, 03:45 PM~4398922
> *Its looking good man. I wish it would have been more complete while I was out there, because in 3 months it might be gone and I wont be back in LA for 3 months.
> *


ill have it still


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 13 2005, 04:13 PM~4397434
> *what do u guys think?
> *



I think somebody has x-tra paint, and x-tra time on thier hands :biggrin:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

REAL NICE HOMIE........................

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


:banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 10 2005, 10:55 PM~4381015
> *thats the wagon from national lampoons vacation lmao
> *


THE TRUCKSTER


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *paint off of letters and felix on plate frames............*





> *and paint off of outer ring, chevrolet's and outer bowtie on chips.............*



--------------------------Exactly how I did mine!!-------------------------------


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i think ill get white dayton flags


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

hey brent take some vasaline I know you have some put it on the edges
of the emblem where you want it to be chrome then paint them,let them dry then wipe them off magic ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Dec 14 2005, 04:05 PM~4406442
> *hey brent take some vasaline I know you have some put it on the edges
> of the emblem where you want it to be chrome then paint them,let them dry then wipe them off magic ...
> *


yeah i thought of that too i might strip them and start over im not sure yet i think ill find some white dayton flags to keep the daytons og looking


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Dec 13 2005, 10:54 PM~4401564
> *REAL NICE HOMIE........................
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Dec 14 2005, 01:28 AM~4394528
> *----------------If I'm not mistaken in '63 it was called Laurel Green-------------
> ------------------------------------Right Mr Impala?---------------------------------
> *


Cool, is this the same as "Meadow Green" which is in the 64 color chart? They look very close...


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *Cool, is this the same as "Meadow Green" which is in the 64 color chart? They look very close...*



----I think they changed names every year even though the colors were very similar-----


----------



## pigidlypat (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 13 2005, 02:13 PM~4397434
> *yes its laurel green i need some opinions i painted my chevy emblems for the daytons but i dont know if i want to use them. i was thinking i might just try and get white dayton flags or leave these chevy ones but take the paint off of the chevy sign so its chrome.... and i painted my plate frames what do u guys think?
> *


Silver leaf the bowtie and the type... it would look great... and its easy to do...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

hmm decisions decisions :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

dipin63


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

:0 :0 

heres the real og 63DIPPN :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2005, 01:49 PM~4420185
> *:0  :0
> 
> heres the real og 63DIPPN :angry:
> ...



i thought that was southern comfort?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 16 2005, 04:28 PM~4420414
> *i thought that was southern comfort?
> *



Southern Comfort was a name i made up just before they shot it in Street Customs in July 99. The real name is "Next Millenium" O wait, I can't use that, that is the name for Brents 59 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2005, 05:35 PM~4420469
> *Southern Comfort was a name i made up just before they shot it in Street Customs in July 99. The real name is "Next Millenium" O wait, I can't use that, that is the name for Brents 59 :biggrin:
> *


Restless.....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2005, 02:35 PM~4420469
> *Southern Comfort was a name i made up just before they shot it in Street Customs in July 99. The real name is "Next Millenium" O wait, I can't use that, that is the name for Brents 59 :biggrin:
> *


yours coud be named paint whore i mean u been kicked out of what 10 paint shops now


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 16 2005, 05:15 PM~4420751
> *yours coud be named paint whore i mean u been kicked out of what 10 paint shops now
> *




:tears: :tears: :tears: 
that was below the belt.



:biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 16 2005, 07:25 PM~4420822
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> that was below the belt.
> :biggrin:
> *



seriously, fuckin with a mans paint is like fuckin with my emotions smokey !


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

sorry not many progress pics but soon i been saving up to buy these :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 22 2005, 12:23 AM~4456801
> *sorry not many progress pics but soon i been saving up to buy these  :biggrin:
> *


Xmas came a little early...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 17 2005, 01:54 AM~4421378
> *seriously,  fuckin with a mans paint is like fuckin with my emotions smokey !
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 21 2005, 10:23 PM~4456801
> *sorry not many progress pics but soon i been saving up to buy these  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

look its 2 inches shorter now :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Looking really NICE!!! Can't wait to see it all done!!!


----------



## CHINGATUBUELA (Dec 23, 2005)

NICE


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Look'n good


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i swear im still trying to figure out how i went from paint and interior and wheels to where i am at now its fucking crazy


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

are you gonna run skirts on this car??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 23 2005, 07:37 PM~4469785
> *are you gonna run skirts on this car??
> *



yes i am thats why the rear end is shortened 2 inches  

Ok so im going over it in my head and i just told myself how the fuck did i get so deep into this 63? I mean its depressing look at what it would cost to build one just like this 

6,000 1963 impala with ac no rust running is about here in LA 
4000 to paint it
3000 to do interior kit 
1500 to buy new daytons 
5000 in new trim rubber emblems grill bezels etc 
1000 new glass and replate window frames 
400 shorten rear end 
2,500 in options and accesories 
1000 42" roof installed 
600 digital dash 
5,000 hydraulics with molded suspesion and partial frame wrap 3 zig zags 3 chrome adex super duties etc
3,000 in sounds with panels and labor 
800 to repolish trim and chrome bumpers 
2,000 chrome suspension 
500 bushings and ball joints and brakes and crap 
1000 new wiring 
500 stripe job

Thats damn near 37,000 and doesnt include odds and ends holy fuck what did i get myself into its a fucking HT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 24 2005, 01:31 AM~4471337
> *yes i am thats why the rear end is shortened 2 inches
> 
> Ok so im going over it in my head and i just told myself how the fuck did i get so deep into this 63? I mean its depressing look at what it would cost to build one just like this
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 24 2005, 03:31 AM~4471337
> *yes i am thats why the rear end is shortened 2 inches
> 
> Ok so im going over it in my head and i just told myself how the fuck did i get so deep into this 63? I mean its depressing look at what it would cost to build one just like this
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 24 2005, 06:48 AM~4472321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree fucking bullshit 4 reals :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn and thats that you get hook ups out here its more


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 24 2005, 10:44 AM~4472520
> *i agree fucking bullshit 4 reals :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 24 2005, 12:31 AM~4471337
> *yes i am thats why the rear end is shortened 2 inches
> 
> Ok so im going over it in my head and i just told myself how the fuck did i get so deep into this 63? I mean its depressing look at what it would cost to build one just like this
> ...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

You can save alot of money by doing most of it yourself


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 24 2005, 11:55 AM~4473759
> *You can save alot of money by doing most of it yourself
> *


well unless your a jack of all trades i dont think too many people do their own paint & interior and stereo install the rest of the stuff i listed isnt labor its parts

6,000 1963 impala with ac no rust running is about here in LA 
4000 to paint it
3000 to do interior kit 
1500 to buy new daytons 
5000 in new trim rubber emblems grill bezels etc 
1000 new glass and replate window frames 
400 shorten rear end 
2,500 in options and accesories 
1000 42" roof installed 
600 digital dash 
5,000 hydraulics with molded suspesion and partial frame wrap 3 zig zags 3 chrome adex super duties etc
3,000 in sounds with panels and labor 
800 to repolish trim and chrome bumpers 
2,000 chrome suspension 
500 bushings and ball joints and brakes and crap 
1000 new wiring 
500 stripe job


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

that's alot of bread dawg! Sounds like you got yourself a keeper, unless your willing to take a huge loss


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 24 2005, 03:10 PM~4473869
> *that's alot of bread dawg! Sounds like you got yourself a keeper, unless your willing to take a huge loss
> *


 :uh:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 24 2005, 01:32 PM~4473987
> *:uh:
> *



Poodle owners :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 24 2005, 03:32 PM~4473987
> *:uh:
> *



You too!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> yes i am thats why the rear end is shortened 2 inches
> 
> Ok so im going over it in my head and i just told myself how the fuck did i get so deep into this 63? I mean its depressing look at what it would cost to build one just like this
> 
> Hey my man you know its gonna be hella clean after all the work is put in that's one thing. I know your gonna sell the car that's a sure even if you say your gonna keep it cause I've seen you go through too many cars and well you could always send it overseas to get your money's worth


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 24 2005, 03:31 AM~4471337
> *yes i am thats why the rear end is shortened 2 inches
> 
> Ok so im going over it in my head and i just told myself how the fuck did i get so deep into this 63? I mean its depressing look at what it would cost to build one just like this
> ...


what everyone is missing and no one is not is that there is one key word in his post...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 24 2005, 02:28 PM~4474827
> *what everyone is missing and no one is not is that there is one key word in his post...
> *


yeah im not into it quite that much but i am in it over what i told you id sell it for ill tell you that much and thats alot for a street car it just adds up so fast i dont think i wanna take a loss on it so i might be stuck with it guess my 59's gonna take 10 years to build now :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 24 2005, 12:31 AM~4471337
> *yes i am thats why the rear end is shortened 2 inches
> 
> Ok so im going over it in my head and i just told myself how the fuck did i get so deep into this 63? I mean its depressing look at what it would cost to build one just like this
> ...


Good luck with it Brent


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 24 2005, 08:59 PM~4473792
> *well unless your a jack of all trades i dont think too many people do their own paint & interior and stereo install the rest of the stuff i listed isnt labor its parts
> 
> 6,000 1963 impala with ac no rust running is about here in LA
> ...



alot of the welding and prepping for paint can be done, like the primer and filler works, installing the moonroof and doing the framewrap etc....everything can be learned, i dont know any better :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 25 2005, 08:54 AM~4479295
> *alot of the welding and prepping for paint can be done, like the primer and filler works, installing the moonroof and doing the framewrap etc....everything can be learned, i dont know any better  :biggrin:
> *



sure it can be learned im sure but im not a body man and i sure wasnt gonna cut a hole in my roof and take the chance of messing it up i know how to weld and im sure i could do a partial wrap on my frame but i dont own a welder and its cheaper to pay homies to do it :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 25 2005, 11:12 AM~4479851
> *sure it can be learned im sure but im not a body man and i sure wasnt gonna cut a hole in my roof and take the chance of messing it up i know how to weld and im sure i could do a partial wrap on my frame but i dont own a welder and its cheaper to pay homies to do it  :biggrin:
> *


They do bomb ass work too


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 24 2005, 12:59 PM~4473792
> *well unless your a jack of all trades i dont think too many people do their own paint & interior and stereo install the rest of the stuff i listed isnt labor its parts
> 
> 6,000 1963 impala with ac no rust running is about here in LA
> ...


THATS WHY I LET IT GO, THERES NO WAY MY MARRIAGE COULD'VE HANDLED THIS TYPE OF PAYOUT, :angry: 

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE, MERRY CHRISTMAS :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 24 2005, 02:28 PM~4474827
> *what everyone is missing and no one is not is that there is one key word in his post...
> *


trust me I caught it, lol..........

what he is in that car is a whole nother ballpark................I think I saw one dollar amount that he actually paid 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

couple new things came in today :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2005, 10:09 PM~4497019
> *:biggrin:
> *




NICE :0 NOW WHEN ARE WE GOING TO PICK IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## 64nick (Dec 24, 2005)

looking for 64 or62 impala


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64nick_@Dec 29 2005, 07:38 PM~4511450
> *looking for 64 or62 impala
> *



am i looking? naw i sold my 64 rags recently to finish this 63 and to buy a 59 ht :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Heyyyyyyy! I didnt tell you that you could paint MY 6x9's!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 30 2005, 06:53 PM~4517407
> *Heyyyyyyy! I didnt tell you that you could paint MY 6x9's!!!
> *


look whos here from the grave...... :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah havent seen you much here jason after the incident :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

wonder how these would look :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 3 2006, 05:34 PM~4542731
> *wonder how these would look  :biggrin:
> *


r those gold???


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jan 3 2006, 11:07 PM~4543261
> *r those gold???
> *


engraved chrome & gold


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

wow :0


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jan 3 2006, 07:07 PM~4543261
> *r those gold???
> *


hmmmmmmm




































































i like :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 3 2006, 08:34 PM~4542731
> *wonder how these would look  :biggrin:
> *



Like shit!






















But I'll take em off your hands though :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

car is at homies now ill try and get pics this week


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

well good news is homies is busting ass on it bad news is paint came out fucked up so i need to re shoot it so now its really gonna take a long ass time lol. I havent seen the car since they were color sanding it and i didnt check it b4 the flat bed got it kinda my fault but it will be fixed even if i have to repsray the whole fucking car


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Looks good in pics


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 6 2006, 05:32 PM~4563911
> *Looks good in pics
> *


yeah but its got too much shit wrong with it i need to do it right oh well its only money lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 6 2006, 05:34 PM~4563919
> *yeah but its got too much shit wrong with it i need to do it right oh well its only money lol  :biggrin:
> *


Whats wrong with the paint?


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

was this guy a new painter brent or do you normally let this guy paint your rides


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jan 6 2006, 08:05 PM~4564735
> *was this guy a new painter brent or do you normally let this guy paint your rides
> *



well he normally paints my cars he gives me good deals i can take it back and he will fix it or attempt to but i know he cant make it the way I want this car to be. Theres just sand marks on the trunk like he didnt prep it right and he didnt do the body work inside the lip where the sunroof is just little things i might just throw a mural on the trunk and pattern the roof im not sure im WAY over budget on this car im not gonna be able to sell it when the time comes. I originally was gonna paint it do interior and sell as a OG car but one thing lead to another and now i am where i am. I was dissapointed at first but I should have known better my 59 will be painted by the best even if it costs me 10k


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

whos 59 under the plastic? that one yours? car is lookin nice to bad you ran into that snag........


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

59 convertible belongs to a member of anthonys club


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 6 2006, 09:31 PM~4564895
> *well he normally paints my cars he gives me good deals i can take it back and he will fix it or attempt to but i know he cant make it the way I want this car to be. Theres just sand marks on the trunk like he didnt prep it right and he didnt do the body work inside the lip where the sunroof is just little things i might just throw a mural on the trunk and pattern the roof im not sure im WAY over budget on this car im not gonna be able to sell it when the time comes. I originally was gonna paint it do interior and sell as a OG car but one thing lead to another and now i am where i am. I was dissapointed at first but I should have known better my 59 will be painted by the best even if it costs me 10k
> *


so if you want the 59 painted by the best who will paint it


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jan 7 2006, 10:56 PM~4571227
> *so if you want the 59 painted by the best who will paint it
> *



i have about 3 painters in mind Marios Auto Works G's Autobody or this painter named ruben that did my old 62 IF i can find him he was a sick ass painter but very spendy


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

quit being cheap focker :biggrin: sorry to hear though seriously


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 7 2006, 11:05 PM~4571300
> *quit being cheap focker :biggrin: sorry to hear though seriously
> *


it wasnt really the case this time he wanted 4k to paint it i ended up working out a trade with him for cash and some parts he needed problem is hes a shitty painter and i kept giving him the benefit of the doubt and kept buying into his bullshit no i am where I am so i will fix it ill pattern the whole fucking car mural the trunk and stripe it or just repaint it. trust me you know anything can be fixed :biggrin: Come fly out here and hook me up ill buy the hookers and paint


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 6 2006, 09:31 PM~4564895
> *well he normally paints my cars he gives me good deals i can take it back and he will fix it or attempt to but i know he cant make it the way I want this car to be. Theres just sand marks on the trunk like he didnt prep it right and he didnt do the body work inside the lip where the sunroof is just little things i might just throw a mural on the trunk and pattern the roof im not sure im WAY over budget on this car im not gonna be able to sell it when the time comes. I originally was gonna paint it do interior and sell as a OG car but one thing lead to another and now i am where i am. I was dissapointed at first but I should have known better my 59 will be painted by the best even if it costs me 10k
> *



damm that sucks i thought finally it was gonna come out nice ...fuck pattern out the whole car ..and paint the side molding green to match the car .,..good luck on finishing it


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Paint it pink!

Pink will fix anything!

:biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jan 9 2006, 01:46 AM~4577451
> *Paint it pink!
> 
> Pink will fix anything!
> ...



now thats GANGSTA...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 8 2006, 12:08 AM~4571310
> *it wasnt really the case this time he wanted 4k to paint it i ended up working out a trade with him for cash and some parts he needed problem is hes a shitty painter and i kept giving him the benefit of the doubt and kept buying into his bullshit no i am where I am so i will fix it ill pattern the whole fucking car mural the trunk and stripe it or just repaint it. trust me you know anything can be fixed  :biggrin: Come fly out here and hook me up ill buy the hookers and paint
> *


anything can be fixed for sure and by the way fuck you :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

kinda dark cuz they were closed but heres the racks


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

NIIIIIIIIICE


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

dirty belly soon to be clean :biggrin:


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

hey if u wanna trade it for a couple alpines let me know


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 9 2006, 03:49 AM~4577454
> *now thats GANGSTA...
> 
> 
> *


CERTIFIED


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

nice


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 9 2006, 04:16 PM~4579872
> *dirty belly soon to be clean  :biggrin:
> *


From now on, thats what im gonna call you..... "DIRTY BELLY". :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 10 2006, 02:15 AM~4584356
> *From now on, thats what im gonna call you..... "DIRTY BELLY".  :biggrin:
> *



i can think of a "few" names for you too if you would like


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sdimpala64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Mr Impala,
Are you wrapping the frame on this 63?
Looks very good so far.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sdimpala64_@Jan 10 2006, 03:18 PM~4588450
> *Mr Impala,
> Are you wrapping the frame on this 63?
> Looks very good so far.
> *



a partial wrap not a full its a canadain frameand i dont plan on ever leaving the ground so they did the arcrhes the front sides and the towers


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 10 2006, 09:16 AM~4585314
> *i can think of a "few" names for you too if you would like
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 10 2006, 09:16 AM~4585314
> *i can think of a "few" names for you too if you would like
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

NICE PROJECT MAN  THIS IS A 63 SS MY BROTHERS BUILDIN, SOLID AS A ROCK JUS THOUGHT I'D SHARE TO KEEP YA MOTIVATED


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yeah mine was a los angeles car built and raised no rust here


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

stay off the computer and finish it fool


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

hope those parts work for you bro


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 11 2006, 11:27 PM~4600372
> *hope those parts work for you bro
> *



shit i hope so too after that ass raping i took on the rear bearings :biggrin:


----------



## samoa (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Mr Impala, whats that last sentence on your signature mean? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by samoa_@Jan 12 2006, 12:57 AM~4600656
> *Hey Mr Impala, whats that last sentence on your signature mean?  :biggrin:
> *



its one of my favorites from my homie keith :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 12 2006, 12:36 AM~4600408
> *shit i hope so too after that ass raping i took on the rear bearings  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S NOT ASS RAPING IF YOU ENJOYED IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 12 2006, 08:43 AM~4601816
> *IT'S NOT ASS RAPING IF YOU ENJOYED IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont like loud arab looking motherfuckers :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 12 2006, 09:45 AM~4601822
> *i dont like loud arab looking motherfuckers  :biggrin:
> *


THEY'RE ARMENIANS FOOL, JUST LIKE SMILEY :biggrin: :biggrin:


I DON'T CARE WHAT PEOPLE SAY ABOUT YOU BRENT, YOU'RE THE ******* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 12 2006, 08:46 AM~4601830
> *THEY'RE ARMENIANS FOOL, JUST LIKE SMILEY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I DON'T CARE WHAT PEOPLE SAY ABOUT YOU BRENT, YOU'RE THE ******* :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 12 2006, 09:55 AM~4601893
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

the truly expensive and hidden costs of building an impala i swear this shit was like 1300.00 this is stuff u dont think about or factor in some times 

steering cylinder 200
slave cyl 200
power steering hoses 100 
rear bearings 140 
wheel cylinders 35x4 140
rear bushings 120.00 
brake shoes 25.00
front bearings 30.00 
brake flex hoses 50.00 
brake hardware 20.00 
brake adgusters 35.00 
front end rebuild kit 230.00
20 wheel studs and lugnuts 50.00


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 12 2006, 01:47 PM~4603573
> *the truly expensive and hidden costs of building an impala i swear this shit was like 1300.00 this is stuff u dont think about or factor in some times
> 
> steering cylinder 200
> ...



damn fool those cylinders and hoses are a piece of shit, shoulda got everything from me asshole :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 6 2006, 05:35 PM~4563539
> *well good news is homies is busting ass on it bad news is paint came out fucked up so i need to re shoot it so now its really gonna take a long ass time lol. I havent seen the car since they were color sanding it and i didnt check it b4 the flat bed got it kinda my fault but it will be fixed even if i have to repsray the whole fucking car
> *



That sucks, I was just going to ask you for the body shop info. It looks clean in the pictures.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaPiedad_@Jan 12 2006, 02:45 PM~4604463
> *That sucks,  I was just going to ask you for the body shop info.  It looks clean in the pictures.
> *



if you want a GOOD shop in santa ana go see edgar from de aquellas at choice of colors off of harbor and 17th (might be garden grove) hes a bad ass painter. rod i didnt think you would carry a 63 slave cylinder or control valve or i would have got it from you all the rest is federal mogule or wagner stuff


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks. He drives the purple 66, right?


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i always wondered what federal mogule did... they have a plant down the street from where i work in south bend


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 12 2006, 05:57 PM~4604552
> *if you want a GOOD shop in santa ana go see edgar from de aquellas at choice of colors off of harbor and 17th (might be garden grove) hes a bad ass painter. rod i didnt think you would carry a 63 slave cylinder or control valve or i would have got it from you all the rest is federal mogule or wagner stuff
> *



there are only 2 manufacturers for those slave cylinders and control valves.




they both suck.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 12 2006, 06:32 PM~4604803
> *there are only 2 manufacturers for those slave cylinders and control valves.
> they both suck.
> *


...he says as enthusiastically as ever


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaPiedad_@Jan 12 2006, 02:59 PM~4604563
> *Thanks.  He drives the purple 66, right?
> *


yes he does


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

look paint supplies lol try this whole paint thing again see if they can get it right this time


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

short and chrome is a good thing :biggrin: 1" on each side no rubbing for me


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: partial wrap


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *short and chrome is a good thing  1" on each side no rubbing for me*



------------------Riding with the skirts on, can't beat that look!-----------------


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

so fresh and so clean :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: from you being from cali you sure are stupid brent


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 13 2006, 04:24 PM~4613700
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: from you being from cali you sure are stupid brent
> *


At least hes not on a dvd admitting it :0 remember this line "I MAY NOT BE THE SMARTEST MAN BUT I CAN BUILD SOME SHIT" :0  :biggrin: just playing Jimmi hows things with you all back east you get any work done to the 59 yet


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 13 2006, 04:24 PM~4613700
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: from you being from cali you sure are stupid brent
> *



why is that jimbo? you wanna fly out here and add some ass patterns in little boxes on my car like yours or what? :biggrin:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 13 2006, 02:20 PM~4612836
> *short and chrome is a good thing  :biggrin: 1" on each side no rubbing for me
> *


Who did your chrome? BTW the cars looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 13 2006, 07:22 PM~4614506
> *why is that jimbo? you wanna fly out here and add some ass patterns in little boxes on my car like yours or what?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 13 2006, 07:22 PM~4614506
> *why is that jimbo? you wanna fly out here and add some ass patterns in little boxes on my car like yours or what?  :biggrin:
> *


might as well because your a big ass :biggrin: things are going ok tony got the frame about 10% metal finished : :uh: but its going great. and brent you .......nevermind. cant wait to see it done with your partial wrap


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 14 2006, 12:16 PM~4619170
> *might as well because your a big ass :biggrin: things are going ok tony got the frame about 10% metal finished : :uh: but its going great. and brent you .......nevermind. cant wait to see it done with your partial wrap
> *


whats wrong with a partial wrap?? he said he doesnt plan on leaving the ground, more than that is an overkill sometimes..just makes the car feel heavier when driving etc..street ride


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no i just like fucking with him. actually brent has helped me alot in what i am doing now and i just am fucking with him since he started ass backwards


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 14 2006, 12:30 PM~4619223
> *no i just like fucking with him. actually brent has helped me alot in what i am doing now and i just am fucking with him since he started ass backwards
> *



well my original plan for this car was to do paint interior freshen it up and sell it stock as a "base car" to Japan well the more the painter lagged the more stuff i started buying. I mean I could hop it i guess but with a 5,000 hydro setup what for you know. 500.00 for 3 slow downs 1800 for 3 dumps chrome fittings labor pumps bad ass check valves custom chromed blocks no need to leave the ground. it has a canadian frame already never had any rust. Id rather spread the money out over the whole car i mean i have real d's digital dash pw's pvents pseat tilt front and rear guards nos floor mats compass alpine and fosgate sounds full chrome and molded under carriage shortened rear end all new trim and rubber sunroof most of this is stuff i didnt NEED i guess I could sell it all and take it off the frame do a full wrap but i like the little stuff like tilt its a fat mans best friend but 700.00 aint no joke lol. Wait til you see my 59 then you will see how its done


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 14 2006, 02:07 PM~4619657
> *well my original plan for this car was to do paint interior freshen it up and sell it stock as a "base car" to Japan well the more the painter lagged the more stuff i started buying. I mean I could hop it i guess but with a 5,000 hydro setup what for you know. 500.00 for 3 slow downs 1800 for 3 dumps chrome fittings labor pumps bad ass check valves custom chromed blocks no need to leave the ground. it has a canadian frame already never had any rust. Id rather spread the money out over the whole car i mean i have real d's digital dash pw's pvents pseat tilt front and rear guards nos floor mats compass alpine and fosgate sounds full chrome and molded under carriage shortened rear end all new trim and rubber sunroof  most of this is stuff i didnt NEED i guess I could sell it all and take it off the frame do a full wrap but i like the little stuff like tilt its a fat mans best friend but 700.00 aint no joke lol. Wait til you see my 59 then you will see how its done
> *


I say you put a mural on the trunk of the pitbull you were telling me about


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

This project is tight!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 14 2006, 03:07 PM~4619657
> *well my original plan for this car was to do paint interior freshen it up and sell it stock as a "base car" to Japan well the more the painter lagged the more stuff i started buying. I mean I could hop it i guess but with a 5,000 hydro setup what for you know. 500.00 for 3 slow downs 1800 for 3 dumps chrome fittings labor pumps bad ass check valves custom chromed blocks no need to leave the ground. it has a canadian frame already never had any rust. Id rather spread the money out over the whole car i mean i have real d's digital dash pw's pvents pseat tilt front and rear guards nos floor mats compass alpine and fosgate sounds full chrome and molded under carriage shortened rear end all new trim and rubber sunroof  most of this is stuff i didnt NEED i guess I could sell it all and take it off the frame do a full wrap but i like the little stuff like tilt its a fat mans best friend but 700.00 aint no joke lol. Wait til you see my 59 then you will see how its done
> *


cant you read fool, i am busting your balls you know like you do to me all the time. :biggrin: i know you got the capabilities to get the baddest rides built. and like i said you have already helped me out alot on advise and shit, so relax with your oversized ass


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 15 2006, 11:08 AM~4625493
> *cant you read fool, i am busting your balls you know like you do to me all the time. :biggrin: i know you got the capabilities to get the baddest rides built. and like i said you have already helped me out alot on advise and shit, so relax with your oversized ass
> *



i know im just stating facts  and all you need is a partial wrap I mean your car only hits 18 inches


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

on a good day :biggrin: yeah the full frame wrap is too heavy and wont let it hop :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 15 2006, 11:12 AM~4625528
> *on a good day :biggrin: yeah the full frame wrap is too heavy and wont let it hop :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



or all the bond o you used to hide the rust :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol sorry no rust


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i know new floors make a big difference


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Brent, I was looking through an old lowrider mag last night, might have been an Orlies or a Scrape, and I seen a bigbody that said you were the owner.

just thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah then the lecab in lrm about a year or 2 ago. only needed the 2 front pans by the way


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 15 2006, 11:34 AM~4625668
> *Hey Brent, I was looking through an old lowrider mag last night, might have been an Orlies or a Scrape, and I seen a bigbody that said you were the owner.
> 
> just thought it was kinda funny.
> *



the blue one? it was in the LRM calendar too


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 15 2006, 11:36 AM~4625679
> *yeah then the lecab in lrm about a year or 2 ago. only needed the 2 front pans by the way
> *


what do u mean it was a rusted ass junker i sold it for scrap


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

man that.... lecab is clean rusted floors or not


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nope the newer one brent


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 14 2006, 02:07 PM~4619657
> *well my original plan for this car was to do paint interior freshen it up and sell it stock as a "base car" to Japan well the more the painter lagged the more stuff i started buying. I mean I could hop it i guess but with a 5,000 hydro setup what for you know. 500.00 for 3 slow downs 1800 for 3 dumps chrome fittings labor pumps bad ass check valves custom chromed blocks no need to leave the ground. it has a canadian frame already never had any rust. Id rather spread the money out over the whole car i mean i have real d's digital dash pw's pvents pseat tilt front and rear guards nos floor mats compass alpine and fosgate sounds full chrome and molded under carriage shortened rear end all new trim and rubber sunroof  most of this is stuff i didnt NEED i guess I could sell it all and take it off the frame do a full wrap but i like the little stuff like tilt its a fat mans best friend but 700.00 aint no joke lol. Wait til you see my 59 then you will see how its done
> *


 Its good to have friends......


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 15 2006, 01:08 PM~4626081
> *nope the newer one brent
> *


which one? all i have is my rusted ass 59 and my poorly painted 63


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 15 2006, 03:43 PM~4626930
> *which one? all i have is my rusted ass 59 and my poorly painted 63
> *


THAT 59 IS NOT THAT RUSTY


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 15 2006, 05:53 PM~4627927
> *THAT 59 IS NOT THAT RUSTY
> *



i know its pretty solid actually


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

awesome that is a whole lot better start than the one i got but its all good. and dont worry the current project will look great when its finished i am sure


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i cant wait to start my 59 but i gotta put it on the back burner til 63 is done draining me


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whatever baller, and hey since you cant do your 59 yet let me get some of them parts you already got for it


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 14 2006, 05:07 PM~4619657
> *500.00 for 3 slow downs
> *



too bad, I only got 50 left. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2006, 09:27 PM~4630002
> *too bad, I only got 50 left.  :biggrin:
> *



can i get 4 more for my 59 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 15 2006, 08:31 PM~4629495
> *awesome that is a whole lot better start than the one i got but its all good. and dont worry the current project will look great when its finished i am sure
> *


got some NOS cruiser skirts with polished trim :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 16 2006, 01:13 AM~4630369
> *can i get 4 more for my 59  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 15 2006, 10:27 PM~4630002
> *too bad, I only got 50 left.  :biggrin:
> *


EASY THERE MODEST-76 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 16 2006, 05:26 PM~4634844
> *EASY THERE MODEST-76  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 15 2006, 11:13 PM~4630374
> *got some NOS cruiser skirts with polished trim  :0
> *


 :0 ALL YOU REALLY NEED ARE THESE :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 16 2006, 07:26 PM~4637135
> *:0 ALL YOU REALLY NEED ARE THESE :cheesy:
> *



bigger projects than the cars LOL how much man and will they clean up a little???


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 16 2006, 07:26 PM~4637135
> *:0 ALL YOU REALLY NEED ARE THESE :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


If K Gee sees that Nascar charger, he'll probably bust a nut on the screen :0 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I still claim those as mine fugger! :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jan 20 2006, 05:17 PM~4668195
> *I still claim those as mine fugger!  :angry:
> *


Your so special.... :uh: Are you into imports or 4x4's, you take on a new hobby? Your never around here anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

rear pump


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 20 2006, 11:15 PM~4670934
> *rear pump
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2006, 01:15 AM~4670934
> *rear pump
> *



shit looks aaaiiight


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 20 2006, 10:01 PM~4671240
> *shit looks aaaiiight
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 20 2006, 10:15 PM~4670934
> *rear pump
> *


 :0 DAMN NICE COMFORTER, I HAVE ONE JUST LIKE IT. 



AND OH YEAH, NICE PUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yeah it seems all my shiny cool stuff ends up on my bed heres the front pump they r going to get hardlined in the am  the handle is temporary the new ones gettin plated and one of the fittings is getting replated so i used a temp one


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ok heres a question i have for everyone they are making a board to go over my amps to hide the sides should i leave the vinyl black or do it green to match the interior?


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2006, 12:28 AM~4671690
> *ok heres a question i have for everyone they are making a board to go over my amps to hide the sides should i leave the vinyl black or do it green to match the interior?
> *





GREEN :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Jan 21 2006, 12:51 AM~4671792
> *GREEN :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2006, 02:28 AM~4671690
> *ok heres a question i have for everyone they are making a board to go over my amps to hide the sides should i leave the vinyl black or do it green to match the interior?
> 
> 
> ...


Fiberglass the amps in and paint it Laurel Green. :biggrin: 

Green OG vinyl will look good.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 21 2006, 04:05 AM~4672553
> *Fiberglass the amps in and paint it Laurel Green. :biggrin:
> 
> Green OG vinyl will look good.
> *



i have OG GREEN vinyl dye its bad ass i did my arm rests and im doing my dash pad with it. i also did my radio holder vinyl and I did my 6x9's with it its bad ass but 15.00 a can aint no joke :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 20 2006, 09:15 PM~4670934
> *rear pump
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2006, 11:09 AM~4672963
> *i have OG GREEN vinyl dye its bad ass i did my arm rests and im doing my dash pad with it. i also did my radio holder vinyl and I did my 6x9's with it its bad ass but 15.00 a can aint no joke  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 21 2006, 08:14 AM~4672986
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


not many use chrome super duties for the rear :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2006, 09:20 AM~4673014
> *not many use chrome super duties for the rear  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Looking good Brent.


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

but 15.00 a can aint no joke 
the dye im going to use is like $12.00 a can, and i bought one the other day, and felt it and was like "you mf'ers shorted me!!!!"""


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2006, 11:20 AM~4673014
> *not many use chrome super duties for the rear  :biggrin:
> *


i know someone who did lol.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 21 2006, 03:28 AM~4671690
> *ok heres a question i have for everyone they are making a board to go over my amps to hide the sides should i leave the vinyl black or do it green to match the interior?
> 
> 
> ...



I would say go with black unless you are going to paint the fins on your amps and your batteries. I think the black will go better with the batts and amps than the green because i think that the green might look out of place back there.

Rob


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yeah i think ill try both and see how it looks.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Jan 22 2006, 03:14 AM~4678527
> *but 15.00 a can aint no joke
> the dye im going to use is like $12.00 a can, and i bought one the other day, and felt it and was like "you mf'ers shorted me!!!!"""
> *



fuck yeah ive already bought 4 cans lol


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

THAT LOOKS GOOOD BRO.. ALMOST IMPERIAL MATERIAL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jan 22 2006, 04:51 AM~4678731
> *i know someone who did lol.
> *











yeah max yours is the shit i cant compete with that but mines ok for a little street car i think you have one of the tightest setups in the whole region anyone who breaks bread for 3 chrome super duties is serious about there car this is an idea how i did my hardlines


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

i think it is gonna look killer Brent.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

My vote is for flourcent green felt.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 22 2006, 04:18 PM~4682228
> *My vote is for flourcent green felt.
> 
> 
> *



that would be gay


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

lookin good B :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 22 2006, 05:59 PM~4682831
> *
> that would be gay
> *


so is biker shorts, but yet that doesnt stop you.......


:0 :0 :0


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Mr. Impala,

Looking good! I can't wait til it's done. HURRY UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 22 2006, 07:07 PM~4683280
> *so is biker shorts, but yet that doesnt stop you.......
> :0  :0  :0
> *


im sorry to ruin your sick twisted fantasy but i dont think i would fit in biker shorts but hey if its one of your fantasies you go ahead and keep thinking that


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 23 2006, 12:35 AM~4684194
> *im sorry to ruin your sick twisted fantasy but i dont think i would fit in biker shorts but hey if its one of your fantasies you go ahead and keep thinking that
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey brent if youre still looking for somebody to re-spray the car give me a call. Theres a guy down here in OC that paints super nice and is ex-tremely fair priced. And no its not jass


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jan 23 2006, 01:51 AM~4684967
> *Hey brent if youre still looking for somebody to re-spray the car give me a call. Theres a guy down here in OC that paints super nice and is ex-tremely fair priced.  And no its not jass
> *



tonys gonna redo it but i have a few guys that need cars painted what has he painted?


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

the proof is in the pudding..........


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

that pix kind of reminds me of bigfoots pelon cousin.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=434262]


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

wow glad you saved that picture its pretty bad ass that was like 60 lbs ago LOL and I don't think RocaWear makes biker shorts but I could be wrong. Ill leave your wardrobe alone man cuz we all seen the white don johnson pants you like to wear.  Anyone who sits at home and peels tennis balls to get the material to upholster his trunk is on a whole new level of weird.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 23 2006, 09:15 AM~4686154
> *wow glad you saved that picture its pretty bad ass that was like 60 lbs ago LOL and I don't think RocaWear makes biker shorts but I could be wrong. Ill leave your wardrobe alone man cuz we all seen the white don johnson pants you like to wear.   Anyone who sits at home and peels tennis balls to get the material to upholster his trunk is on a whole new level of weird.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




> *sits at home and peels tennis balls to get the material to upholster his trunk*


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)

Looking good,nice setup , hope to see the finishing of this ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low63_@Jan 23 2006, 06:39 PM~4689987
> *Looking good,nice setup , hope to see the finishing of this ride :thumbsup:
> *



soon maybe another month or 2


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THIS IS GOING TO BE ONE NICE LOOKING IMPALA. GOT A ? JUST LOOKING THREW AN OLD LOWRIDRE MAG. AND THE MR. UNIQUE 93 CADDY HAS TO BE ONE OF MY FAVORITES.THE COLOR OF THE CAR AND THE DETAIL AND THEN I FLIP OPEN ANOTHER MAG AND COME UP ON THE LECAB ANOTHER ONE OF MY FAVORITES. AND I ALWAYS LOOK AT THE BEST OF CADILLACS AND YOUR LECAB STANDS OUT TO ME. I KNOW YOU HAVE BUILD MORE CARS THAT THESE BUT THESE ALWAYS GRAB MY EYE.SO TODAY WITH IN A HOUR I RAN ACROSS 2 OF YOUR CARS.I JUST WANT TO GET MY CAR TO THAT LEVEL. TO BE A CADILLAC THAT SOMEONE WILL REMEBER. :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

AND WERE IS THE MR UNIQUE CADDY NOW?


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

NICE!!!!! we have the same kolor. What a trip. But the only thing my top is white. But the car is LOOKIN REAL GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jan 23 2006, 10:48 AM~4686052
> *the proof is in the pudding..........
> 
> 
> ...


There is a 58 hardtop over by my house just sitting outside. Its really sad. Seems to be in good condition for a midwest car.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jan 24 2006, 12:11 AM~4692020
> *AND WERE IS THE MR UNIQUE CADDY NOW?
> *



japan


----------



## mrs impala (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 23 2006, 09:15 AM~4686154
> *wow glad you saved that picture its pretty bad ass that was like 60 lbs ago LOL and I don't think RocaWear makes biker shorts but I could be wrong. Ill leave your wardrobe alone man cuz we all seen the white don johnson pants you like to wear.   Anyone who sits at home and peels tennis balls to get the material to upholster his trunk is on a whole new level of weird.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

an idea


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

better idea


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looksfunny with the short rear end on stocks


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD.... ALMOST READY TO FLY A PLAQUE...... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 25 2006, 02:43 PM~4703823
> *LOOKING GOOD.... ALMOST READY TO FLY A PLAQUE...... :biggrin:
> *



wow maybe if i had some daytons


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Looking good Brent


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 25 2006, 03:39 PM~4704248
> *Looking good Brent
> *



thanks man its cool for a summer car wish i had more money to do it big baller style but we all gotta work within our budgets lol


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: Looks fucking good, gonna sell it or keep it for a while


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 goddamn brent it's looking fuckin' clean :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 25 2006, 08:23 PM~4706034
> *:0 goddamn brent it's looking fuckin' clean :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD HOLMES BEEN READING THE TOPIC SINCE DAY 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: lovin that green


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

back to the paint shop today


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 25 2006, 05:48 PM~4704314
> *thanks man its cool for a summer car wish i had more money to do it big baller style but we all gotta work within our budgets lol
> *


I heard that!


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 25 2006, 05:48 PM~4704314
> *thanks man its cool for a summer car wish i had more money to do it big baller style but we all gotta work within our budgets lol
> *


Paint,int,Chrome susp,Hydros,Sounds etc,etc, etc, in 6 months dam you call that building on a budget must be nice. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jan 26 2006, 09:51 AM~4709449
> *Paint,int,Chrome susp,Hydros,Sounds etc,etc, etc, in 6 months dam you call that building on a budget must be nice. :biggrin:
> *



ive had the car for over a year and i did have alot of hookups and if i would have done it baller style would have been frame off bad ass motor and had it painted at marios but it will be a nice street car


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 26 2006, 06:31 PM~4711725
> *ive had the car for over a year and i did have alot of hookups and if i would have done it baller style would have been frame off bad ass motor and had it painted at marios but it will be a nice street car
> *


maybe the 59 can go to mario's


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 26 2006, 03:42 PM~4711812
> *maybe the 59 can go to mario's
> *



yeah hopefully


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

after you sell the 63


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 26 2006, 05:29 PM~4712535
> *after  you sell the 63
> *



i think i might just sell the 59 and do my cadillac :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 26 2006, 05:31 PM~4712555
> *i think i might just sell the 59 and do my cadillac  :biggrin:
> *


You fell down and hit your head didn't you


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 25 2006, 02:55 PM~4703450
> *better idea
> *


that frame in the back ground looks like it matches perfect,you swapping it out for that one?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 26 2006, 07:03 PM~4713197
> *that frame in the back ground looks like it matches perfect,you swapping it out for that one?
> *


no that frame is whooooooooooooped


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sell the 59


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 27 2006, 06:26 AM~4715700
> *sell the 59
> *



ok u wanna buy it or does it not have enough rust 4 u lol


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 25 2006, 03:43 PM~4703823
> *LOOKING GOOD.... ALMOST READY TO FLY A PLAQUE...... :biggrin:
> *


and what plaque might that be brent? :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Jan 27 2006, 09:12 PM~4720983
> *and what plaque might that be brent? :0
> *



solo riders cc


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 28 2006, 10:00 AM~4722440
> *sold riders cc
> *


:uh: :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 28 2006, 08:00 AM~4722440
> *solo riders cc
> *


more like sold riders cc   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 29 2006, 10:49 AM~4727775
> * sold riders cc     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Stole my shit from the last page fool. :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yeah they come and go this one will be sold sooner or later to fund the big 59 project


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 29 2006, 08:52 AM~4727786
> *Stole my shit from the last page fool. :angry:
> *


sorry Seth, I don't pay attention to people who bag a classic  















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 29 2006, 12:41 PM~4728151
> *sorry Seth, I don't pay attention to people who bag a classic
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 29 2006, 10:51 AM~4728188
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

triple post damn server


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jan 30 2006, 10:54 PM~4738875
> *triple post damn server
> *


Trigger Happy Motherfucker. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

if at first you dont succeed try try again we will see how round 2 comes out :angry:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

might not be show quality but at least this time it wont be spotty and 3 different greens :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2006, 02:38 PM~4743707
> *might not be show quality but at least this time it wont be spotty and 3 different greens  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2006, 02:38 PM~4743707
> *might not be show quality but at least this time it wont be spotty and 3 different greens  :biggrin:
> *


you building an impala or a dalmation??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 31 2006, 08:07 PM~4746652
> *you building an impala or a dalmation??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



my painter thought i wanted to call it el vaca LOL


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 31 2006, 11:32 PM~4748010
> *my painter thought i wanted to call it el vaca LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

almost there :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

looks good , funny how you talk like this car aint shit , to me looks like a clean ass car w lots of new parts ,nice setup ,mooroof .etc etc. I guess my standard s are different ,but looks real good to me ,gonna be a clean car :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

its nice just the paint isnt up to par but oh well im not rich its taken me over a year to get this far and that was alot of sacrafices lol


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

lookin better brent..... and thanks for tryin to hook me up with a chrome guy......... guess i will know better next time....... car is lookin good..


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nice orange peel i mean paint :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

orange peel and ocean


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:thumbsup: DAMN BRO THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEAN AS FUCK


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

thanks guys i hope to be rolling it soon daytons are going on tomorrow ill post pics :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I bet your painter hates to see your ass comin'! :burn: 

Hope it turned out better the second time around.... dont let those fuckers get overspray on my 6x9's foolio! :guns:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 3 2006, 07:04 PM~4769165
> *its nice just the paint isnt up to par but oh well im not rich its taken me over a year to get this far and that was alot of sacrafices lol
> *


I don't know man that paint is a great touch if you ask me, I like it a lot...I'm fed up of always seeing the basic colors. Can't wait to see some pics of it hittin the streets :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 4 2006, 04:10 AM~4773529
> *I bet your painter hates to see your ass comin'! :burn:
> 
> Hope it turned out better the second time around.... dont let those fuckers get overspray on my 6x9's foolio!  :guns:
> *


your right he does hate seeing his ass coming, it blocks the sun. and nose up if you think you want to fool. you actually have more equipment in your trunk than i do :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 4 2006, 06:37 AM~4773991
> *your right he does hate seeing his ass coming, it blocks the sun. and nose up if you think you want to fool. you actually have more equipment in your trunk than i do :0  :biggrin:
> *



didnt you aready rob someone of their hard earned money and all u gave em in return was a 64 tha hits in the 20's with ass patterns :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Damn, he said ass patterns Jimmy!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: brent is my hero. and by the way thanks jason for pointing that shit out. anyway its 42 bitch :biggrin: . just for all those who dont know i am just fucking around with brent i respect his cars and sometimes him


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn...how did i ever miss this one...i LOVE 63's!!! bad-ass thread...coming out chingon!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

down the home stretch


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

wow the daytons made a big difference :biggrin:


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

nice ride, do you know where to gets the front fenders for a 63 impala?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

I want to see more pictures of that topless Mark V besides your ride by the way where did you get those 6x9's at if you mind and which model are those ? Thanks


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 5 2006, 12:25 AM~4779874
> *I want to see more pictures of that topless Mark V besides your ride by the way where did you get those 6x9's at if you mind and which model are those ? Thanks
> *



jbl t595 ebay 130 a pair or so


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2006, 12:18 AM~4779849
> *wow the daytons made a big difference  :biggrin:
> *


Hell ya they did looking good B


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2006, 03:18 AM~4779849
> *wow the daytons made a big difference  :biggrin:
> *












:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

No doubt. That bitch looks fresh as fuck.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:0 damn ,it looks nice! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looks good


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

looks good brent... daytons set it off...... now when its done really look good...........


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

63 is looking very nice... this thread really motivates me to get my car done


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice Brent! glad to see that its coming all together. Cause then you can work on the other project more


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 she came out nice :cheesy: ...now off to bowtie too get some interior


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Feb 5 2006, 09:53 AM~4781060
> *:0  :0  :0 she came out nice :cheesy: ...now off to bowtie too get some interior
> *



yeah they r gonna do my pw's pvents interior tilt pseat digital dash and fix a couple small things then ill be dippin its been a long year for this 63


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

car looks real good brent, have fun with it, cause i know you'll only have it for a minute !


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 5 2006, 10:07 AM~4781200
> *car looks real good brent,  have fun with it, cause i know you'll only have it for a minute !
> *


lets see what you just picked up :biggrin: yeah i will roll it for the summer then i will get crackin on this after i sell the 63 and in between time ill find the time to build my 2dr brougham :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2006, 12:56 PM~4781087
> *yeah they r gonna do my pw's pvents interior tilt pseat digital dash and fix a couple small things then ill be dippin its been a long year for this 63
> *



wow! big difference looks great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2006, 10:56 AM~4781087
> *yeah they r gonna do my pw's pvents interior tilt pseat digital dash and fix a couple small things then ill be dippin its been a long year for this 63
> *


WHATS THAT IN THE BACK GOUND A CONVERTIBLE ELDOG. :biggrin: NOTICE HOW I OVER LOOKED THE IMPALA LOVE THE COLOR REMINDS ME OF MONEY. AND THE SKIRTS. I LIKE HOW THEY HIDE THE WHEEL. NICE RIDE.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

79 lincoln ragtop is in the back


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 5 2006, 01:40 PM~4781387
> *WHATS THAT IN THE BACK GOUND A CONVERTIBLE ELDOG. :biggrin:  NOTICE HOW I OVER LOOKED THE IMPALA
> *



:uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2006, 03:18 AM~4779849
> *wow the daytons made a big difference  :biggrin:
> *




looks good Brent....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

this is the car in the back b4 interior and top


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

DAMMM LOOKING DGOOD BRENT ..RIDING ON THE SKIRTS AND PLUS THE DS MAKE THAT LIL SPEACIAL TOUCH...NO PATTERNS ON DA ROOF??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 5 2006, 12:04 PM~4781921
> *DAMMM LOOKING DGOOD BRENT ..RIDING ON THE SKIRTS AND PLUS THE DS MAKE THAT LIL SPEACIAL TOUCH...NO PATTERNS ON DA ROOF??
> 
> 
> *



naw just gonna add some real fine pinstripe to accent it. i hope to have it finished by the end of the month :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wht about under the hood


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2006, 12:35 PM~4782115
> *wht about under the hood
> *



i might clean it up a little but nothing special im gonna leave it og i want to start on my 59 already this car runs really good no need to mess with the motor unless i cant sell it then i might have to do it :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 5 2006, 12:50 PM~4781816
> *:uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: SEEN THAT CAR FOR 29 PAGES AND I LIKE IT. JUST WANTED TO SEE IF HE WAS GOING TO 90D A ELDOG. CAUSE A 90D ELDOG IS TIGHT AND NOT MANY OUT.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2006, 12:57 PM~4781884
> *this is the car in the back b4 interior and top
> *


CLEAN. NEVER SEEN ONE VERT OF THAT STYLE.I WANT A VERT CLOSE TO A LECAB.DIFFRENT :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 5 2006, 01:54 PM~4782554
> *:biggrin: SEEN THAT CAR FOR 29 PAGES AND I LIKE IT. JUST WANTED TO SEE IF HE WAS GOING TO 90D A ELDOG. CAUSE A 90D ELDOG IS TIGHT AND NOT MANY OUT.
> *


no but mt cadi is 90'd


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

Very Nice looking 63 Brent. Who shortened your rear end?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2006, 01:40 PM~4782157
> *i might clean it up a little but nothing special im gonna leave it og i want to start on my 59 already this car runs really good no need to mess with the motor unless i cant sell it then i might have to do it  :biggrin:
> *


sounds like mine. runs great hate to pull it out but im gonna do it soon


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

man, that 63 looks fucken clean homie...damn!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LacTre_@Feb 5 2006, 02:42 PM~4782821
> *Very Nice looking 63 Brent. Who shortened your rear end?
> *


'
bowtie connection


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

shit looks nice cant wait for mine to be done. ill be hitting you up soon for the chrome nipples for the grill guard soon


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

If i'm not mistaken I want to see this person's brother's project progress...lol

Rob


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 5 2006, 07:49 PM~4784746
> *If i'm not mistaken I want to see this person's brother's project progress...lol
> 
> Rob
> ...


the titanic?


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

yep...
Thats the one. I know that it will come out looking better than new though. Your car looks great by the way. The color and skirts make it look classy and the extended uppers make it look mean. 

Rob


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Feb 5 2006, 12:53 PM~4781060
> *:0  :0  :0 she came out nice :cheesy: ...now off to bowtie too get some interior
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

I heard StreetLow was going to do a feature on it. Is that true? Man, I can't wait to see it in person :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 5 2006, 10:22 PM~4786002
> *I heard StreetLow was going to do a feature on it. Is that true? Man, I can't wait to see it in person :biggrin:
> *


yeah you can your a painter trust me your gonna talk shit :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

You're too big to talk shit to :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 5 2006, 10:35 PM~4786098
> *You're too big to talk shit to :uh:
> *


i got a photo shoot lined with this model we will see what happens :0


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn your lucky


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

luck had nothing to do with it


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2006, 10:56 AM~4781087
> *yeah they r gonna do my pw's pvents interior tilt pseat digital dash and fix a couple small things then ill be dippin its been a long year for this 63
> *



damn!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

should be pinstriped by the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

she has a nice bra

need some pennies so i can get the lead guy to work on my car.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

custom made bra just 4 her


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 6 2006, 07:21 PM~4791052
> *custom made bra just 4 her
> *


KLEAN KAR.


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

It makes me mad i havent started on my 63 yet....unreal car


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2006, 12:56 PM~4781087
> *yeah they r gonna do my pw's pvents interior tilt pseat digital dash and fix a couple small things then ill be dippin its been a long year for this 63
> *


Did you get the front grill chromed or has it just been reanodized?

The car looks nice.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 7 2006, 04:00 AM~4793900
> *Did you get the front grill chromed or has it just been reanodized?
> 
> The car looks nice.
> ...



its a reproduction grill


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

doesnt "reanodized" and chroming something mean the same thing? 


:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Feb 7 2006, 11:19 AM~4794432
> *doesnt "reanodized" and chroming something mean the same thing?
> :dunno:
> *



NO


anodizing is an electrically applied sealer, it doesnt have any surface build up.



chrome is an electrical process that electrically plates the part with copper, nickel and chrome.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

oh shit yeah now i remember, like they do it lots to racingbike parts, just 
changes the color basically. and that can give like a chrome like color?

is it difficult to chrom the stainless / aluminum parts like different then
chroming steel ?

thanks 4 info


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Feb 7 2006, 11:36 AM~4795185
> *oh shit yeah now i remember, like they do it lots to racingbike parts, just
> changes the color basically. and that can give like a chrome like color?
> 
> ...


you would polish stainless. zoops and other make sealers so you dont have to keep polishing them. aluminum parts are polished and then anodized. the processes are different depending if it ferrous or nonferrous. 

heres a word document that might give you some insight
http://www.mahavirexpochem.com/PRODUCT%20PROFILE.doc


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

ok, cause I thought I read that Curtis is chroming all his interiour moldings
of his 64 (I thought those are aluminum).....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

u can chrome aluminum i redid my inside trim back to OG polished and anodized i like it better like that myslef usually when they chrome them they flake or peel or look wavy


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey Mr. Impala can you give me the paint code for 63' Laurel green. I'd like to get a sample.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

one ? mr impala - is there a year you havn't done-up /owned yet ?


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

-------'63 is looking very NICE, how much did you extend A arms? 1in.?---------


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Feb 7 2006, 12:19 PM~4795841
> *-------'63 is looking very NICE, how much did you extend A arms? 1in.?---------
> *



yes 1"


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Feb 7 2006, 12:00 PM~4795704
> *one ? mr impala - is there a year you havn't done-up /owned yet ?
> *



havent owned a 58 or 61


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 7 2006, 04:55 PM~4796502
> *havent owned a 58 or 61
> *



you had a 60............ :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 7 2006, 02:02 PM~4796551
> *you had a 60............ :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Yep black rag all lifted and chromed out :0


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2006, 09:56 AM~4781087
> *yeah they r gonna do my pw's pvents interior tilt pseat digital dash and fix a couple small things then ill be dippin its been a long year for this 63
> *



NOw thats GANGSTA  Can't even tell its the same ride. Nice work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 7 2006, 05:23 PM~4796692
> *Yep black rag all lifted and chromed out :0
> *


E
X
A
C
T
L
Y



WHY I DID THIS ---------> :twak:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

man at the time 30k+ plus was alot of money LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Amazingly clean car man, very inspiring.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 7 2006, 11:43 AM~4794528
> *NO
> anodizing is an electrically applied sealer, it doesnt have any surface build up.
> chrome is an electrical process that electrically plates the part with copper, nickel and chrome.
> *


can I get some wire wheels anodized? :uh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 7 2006, 06:47 PM~4797410
> *can I get some wire wheels anodized?  :uh:
> *



no


----------



## 64 og qld (Jan 28, 2004)

:0 that 60 rag looks real nice


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

your ranfla looks real firme it came a long way :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 7 2006, 07:22 PM~4797672
> *no
> *


how about annodised then?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 7 2006, 09:21 PM~4798599
> *how about annodised then?
> *



anal dice???


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 8 2006, 06:21 AM~4799449
> *anal dice???
> *



I'd like to roll a double 6 please


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 7 2006, 07:22 PM~4797672
> *no
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 5 2006, 12:18 AM~4779849
> *wow the daytons made a big difference  :biggrin:
> *


Super Cool Bro! uffin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

ttt for more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

couple weeks


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Clean Trey Brent!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

this has been one of the hardest things to get so far for my 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 10 2006, 02:30 PM~4819916
> *this has been one of the hardest things to get so far for my 63  :biggrin:
> *



Damn where the hell did you find them? :0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2006, 11:11 PM~4820286
> *Damn where the hell did you find them? :0
> *



sorry, but why is it so hard to get these? just normal white stamps.. ?!?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 10 2006, 04:30 PM~4819916
> *this has been one of the hardest things to get so far for my 63  :biggrin:
> *



all you had to do was ask!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 10 2006, 10:13 PM~4823129
> *all you had to do was ask!
> *


Dont hold back on me!!!!! I like them Hawg Maws too! You know pigs feet!!! :biggrin: please tell me you got an extra set!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 10 2006, 07:13 PM~4823129
> *all you had to do was ask!
> *


tell jeremy to pay his phone bill


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 6 2006, 01:22 AM~4786002
> *I heard StreetLow was going to do a feature on it. Is that true? Man, I can't wait to see it in person :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

what does a 60 ht 2dr impala in this condition and not running go for?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 11 2006, 11:11 AM~4826775
> *what does a 60 ht 2dr impala in this condition and not running go for?
> 
> 
> ...



5-6k at least if theres minimal rust i paid 7k for my 59 as u see it


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

You going frame off on the 59?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LacTre_@Feb 11 2006, 08:57 PM~4829499
> *You going frame off on the 59?
> *



yes


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

you plan on keeping that one..or selling it like the other ones haha


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

4 sale


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Have you ever had a 61 Mr. Impala?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Feb 12 2006, 12:43 PM~4832691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

some day ill get a 58 and 61 so i can say ive had all the x frames


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 12 2006, 10:46 AM~4832706
> *some day ill get a 58 and 61 so i can say ive had all the x frames
> *


DO YOU HAVE ALL YOUR EURO PARTS?IF NOT WHAT YOU NEED.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i got em alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 12 2006, 10:31 PM~4833651
> *i got em alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  :biggrin:
> *



built it up !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Feb 12 2006, 12:35 PM~4833669
> *built it up !!!  :biggrin:
> *



soon very soon


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 12 2006, 01:31 PM~4833651
> *i got em alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  :biggrin:
> *


KOOL  ITS FUN COLLECTING SOMETIME.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

whats the situation on the 63 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

going to bowtie tomorrow to finish it up


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Haven't been on for a minute. Trey is looking good Brent, lookin hot with those D's on thier! Seen you got the 59, I'm sure you will do an excellent job with that also. Take care and peaceandoneluv...........



N8


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

updates soon


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

Looks real good. I haven't seen any decent rides for sale in the Riverside area.  


Know of anything?









I've been too many of these.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 19 2006, 08:06 AM~4880019
> *Looks real good. I haven't seen any decent rides for sale in the Riverside area.
> Know of anything?
> 
> ...


Hopefully your only """doing""" the one closest to the camera man LOL


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *samoa*


See man it coulda been all yours!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Beautiful ass ride Brent, just like all your others.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 17 2006, 04:31 AM~4866452
> *going to bowtie tomorrow to finish it up
> *


What are they doin to it a BTC?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

interior and adding the options


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

car looks good but shows of much this online colour chart is off by http://autocolorlibrary.com/cgi-bin/search...vrolet-pg01.jpg


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Feb 21 2006, 07:12 AM~4893072
> *car looks good but shows of much this online colour chart is off by http://autocolorlibrary.com/cgi-bin/search...vrolet-pg01.jpg
> *



huh?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Feb 21 2006, 10:12 AM~4893072
> *car looks good but shows of much this online colour chart is off by http://autocolorlibrary.com/cgi-bin/search...vrolet-pg01.jpg
> *


Yes and you are looking at a 62 color chart. WTF you talking bout?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

actual paint and actual oaint chop from a 63 color chart  pretty damn close if u ask me


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

you can even see where i put some ON the actual chip


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 21 2006, 01:54 PM~4895395
> *Yes and you are looking at a 62 color chart. WTF you talking bout?
> *



62 and 63 share the same green


----------



## Champagne-for-All (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey!

Nice ride! I just went through all pages!


Good job!

Maybe you can post some cruising pics!!!


Greets from Austria/ EUROPE


Alex


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Feb 21 2006, 08:12 AM~4893072
> *car looks good but shows of much this online colour chart is off by http://autocolorlibrary.com/cgi-bin/search...vrolet-pg01.jpg
> *


Maybe he is trying to say the on-line color is fucked up and the color looks better on your car. :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LV 60_@Feb 21 2006, 05:33 PM~4895644
> *Maybe he is trying to say the on-line color is fucked up and the color looks better on your car. :dunno:
> *


I dunno, im still trying to figure it out?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 21 2006, 05:21 PM~4895594
> *actual paint and actual oaint chop from a 63 color chart   pretty damn close if u ask me
> *


Plus how old is that chart....


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

hey all i was saying is that by looking at that chart online, it doesnt even come close to the actual color, car looks really good


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LV 60_@Feb 22 2006, 12:33 AM~4895644
> *Maybe he is trying to say the on-line color is fucked up and the color looks better on your car. :dunno:
> *


yes :thumbsup:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 19 2006, 10:34 PM~4884638
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: samoa
> See man it coulda been all yours!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i should have pics in a few days


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 13 2006, 12:29 AM~4837462
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 KEEP POSTING PICTURES


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Feb 19 2006, 09:06 AM~4880019
> *Looks real good. I haven't seen any decent rides for sale in the Riverside area.
> Know of anything?
> 
> ...



MAKES YOU WANNA RUN OVER AND :buttkick:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

carpet and padding were installed today ill try amd get pics friday


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

nothing major but heres a few pics man i dunno what they were thinking in 1963 but thats some ugly ass carpet :biggrin: good thing i have full 1 piece floor mats


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 2 2006, 05:14 PM~4961901
> *nothing major but heres a few pics man i dunno what they were thinking in 1963 but thats some ugly ass carpet  :biggrin: good thing i have full 1 piece floor mats
> *


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

comin along nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

who did your interior and how much did it cost


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Mar 3 2006, 05:14 AM~4966286
> *who did your interior and how much did it cost
> *


Bowtie Connection


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

NICE Brent!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Looks good Brent :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Mar 3 2006, 02:14 AM~4966286
> *who did your interior and how much did it cost
> *



like seth said its a cars 1 kit bought at bowtie and they installed it i think they charge like 2600 for an OG cars1 kit installed but im not sure i got a package deal :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

My 64 green carpet is darker then your 63 green carpet. I guess 63/64 green carpet were different. I can also tell you the floormats match a little better with the 64 carpet. 

I have a spare brand new never taken out of the box 64 carpet for $50 plus shipping if you are interested............

Hope this helps.......

Car is looking good, hope you take my advice about the mag, looks like this car would work into my adivce quite nicely.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2006, 02:12 PM~4969608
> *:biggrin:
> *



*POWER SEATS * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 3 2006, 01:14 PM~4969620
> *POWER SEATS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thanks for that hook up today man appreciate it


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2006, 02:18 PM~4969651
> *thanks for that hook up today man appreciate it
> *


*NOT A PROBLEM BRO* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: it was even on tv today :biggrin: the bowtie show :0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2006, 02:22 PM~4969693
> *:biggrin: it was even on tv today  :biggrin: the bowtie show  :0
> *


*IS THAT FOR CABLE OR REG TV* :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

had to get a new headliner cuz of the damn sunroof


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Mar 3 2006, 01:26 PM~4969732
> *IS THAT FOR CABLE OR REG TV :0
> *


something from germany not quite sure what its for


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD :biggrin: 


uffin:


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Love the color Brent. Exactly the color I want to go with on the 64.....whenever that day is :ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

You Gangster.


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

looks good brent


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THAT GREEN REMINDS ME OF MONEY, AND IT LOOKS LIKE THERES ALOT OF IT IN THIS CAR.


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Mar 3 2006, 10:03 AM~4967926
> *My 64 green carpet is darker then your 63 green carpet.  I guess 63/64 green carpet were different.  I can also tell you the floormats match a little better with the 64 carpet.
> 
> I have a spare brand new never taken out of the box 64 carpet for $50 plus shipping if you are interested............
> ...


your pm box is full i want that carpet.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

looking good


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Mar 3 2006, 04:53 PM~4971399
> *your pm box is full i want that carpet.
> *



already sold sorrry


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2006, 08:33 PM~4972762
> *already sold sorrry
> *


dam like you really need it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Mar 3 2006, 09:01 PM~4972954
> *dam like you really need it :biggrin:
> *



shit my carpet is UGLY i had to do something besides noahs my buddy :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 3 2006, 02:26 PM~4969737
> *had to get a new headliner cuz of the damn sunroof
> *


YOU SAY IT LIKE IT'S A BAD THING :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 4 2006, 08:55 AM~4974922
> *YOU SAY IT LIKE IT'S A BAD THING :cheesy:
> *



waSTED money thats all i had paid 100.00 for a pre sewn liner now i had to buy 4.5 more yards at 21.00 a yard so another 95.00 thrown away then i had to buy new carpet cuz the shit it came with looked like puke green just wasted money and money dont grow on trees


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: A I cant find those door edge trim on ebay can you help me?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 4 2006, 10:22 AM~4974992
> *waSTED money thats all i had paid 100.00 for a pre sewn liner now i had to buy 4.5 more yards at 21.00 a yard so another 95.00 thrown away then i had to buy new carpet cuz the shit it came with looked like puke green just wasted money and money dont grow on trees
> *


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 4 2006, 06:05 PM~4977265
> *
> *


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Doin' a great job man. Can't wait to see the finished product. uffin:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

i know your busy with TLM but post some more pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 8 2006, 06:29 PM~5005374
> *i know your busy with TLM but post some more pics homie :thumbsup:
> *



soon :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

couple pics i think this carpet looks alot better


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

headliner :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 9 2006, 06:09 PM~5012006
> *couple pics i think this carpet looks alot better
> *


YES,YES,YES! That just made the 63 go up to $25k :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 9 2006, 05:08 PM~5012530
> *YES,YES,YES!  That just made the 63 go up to $25k  :biggrin:
> *


do you let him cum in your mouth too :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 9 2006, 07:26 PM~5012689
> *do you let him cum in your mouth too  :uh:
> *


 :uh: Shut your bitch face.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

That carpet makes a day and nite difference. Looks real good. Glad I could be of assistance.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Mar 10 2006, 12:15 PM~5018212
> *That carpet makes a day and nite difference.  Looks real good.  Glad I could be of assistance.
> 
> *


Solid hookup Noah. uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

looking sweet keep the pics comeing :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

love the dash!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looking good


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

it is for sale also should be done in a week or so


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 14 2006, 04:58 PM~5047676
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

gauges look nice man!


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

that ride is clean! :worship:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

well its in the final stages 97% done its at homies right now getting the system finished and then it needs to be striped and im done and its for sale so if you want a nice ass street car hit me up


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 25 2006, 01:33 AM~5116066
> *well its in the final stages 97% done its at homies right now getting the system finished and then it needs to be striped and im done and its for sale so if you want a nice ass street car hit me up
> *


*WHERE IS SPANKY?*


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2006, 09:19 AM~5116915
> *WHERE IS SPANKY?
> *


HE IS IN A HOLE. I TOLD HIM TO PUT ON THE LOTION, BUT HE DIDNT LISTEN TO ME.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 25 2006, 06:27 PM~5119822
> *HE IS IN A HOLE. I TOLD HIM TO PUT ON THE LOTION, BUT HE DIDNT LISTEN TO ME.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 25 2006, 09:27 PM~5119822
> *HE IS IN A HOLE. I TOLD HIM TO PUT ON THE LOTION, BUT HE DIDNT LISTEN TO ME.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 25 2006, 09:27 PM~5119822
> *HE IS IN A HOLE. I TOLD HIM TO PUT ON THE LOTION, BUT HE DIDNT LISTEN TO ME.
> *


Give him the hose again! That fucker never calls me back!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Mar 26 2006, 02:22 PM~5123035
> *Give him the hose again!  That fucker never calls me back!
> *


 :uh: Thats because the number you have is not working. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 26 2006, 05:48 PM~5124151
> *:uh:  Thats because the number you have is not working. :biggrin:
> *


No everytime I talk him he tells me he's eating :uh: :biggrin: and then says he'll call me back  :0. Whoops I didn't notice that Dan was signed in. :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

NAW NAW NAW...I GOT MOTHS FLYIN AROUND AND STUFF. WHILE THERES A LADY WONDERING AROUND MY HOME WIT A GUN. SPANKY TRICKED MY PUPPY IN TO GETTIN IN THE WHOLE WITH HIM. NOW I DONT WANNA KNOW WHATS GOING ON DOWN THERE, BUT THE HES QUIET NOW....JK HES IN TULSA!


----------



## jucied62ss (Jan 30, 2004)

ttt are you still selling the impala and how much


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jucied62ss_@Apr 1 2006, 10:08 PM~5163354
> *ttt are you still selling the impala and how much
> *


I believe he was asking $23k but I think a little more since he got the nicer carpet in it now.lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jucied62ss_@Apr 1 2006, 07:08 PM~5163354
> *ttt are you still selling the impala and how much
> *



well its done only finished picture im gonna post if you want to see the rest buy the magzine www.traditionallowriding.com :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 2 2006, 04:27 AM~5164522
> *well its done only finished picture im gonna post if you want to see the rest buy the magzine www.traditionallowriding.com  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 2 2006, 03:27 AM~5164522
> *well its done only finished picture im gonna post if you want to see the rest buy the magzine www.traditionallowriding.com  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

looks good can't wait to get the magazine to see it


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 2 2006, 04:27 AM~5164522
> *well its done only finished picture im gonna post if you want to see the rest buy the magzine www.traditionallowriding.com  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



what a jip.....oh well I bought the mag so I guess i'll be seeing it. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillacs4life (Apr 9, 2005)

super nice ride u got to check out the magazine its going to be good got some bomb pic's up in there


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by urcarsux_@Apr 4 2006, 12:30 AM~5175145
> *super nice ride u got to check out the magazine its going to be good got some bomb pic's up in there
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i heard a rumor it is sold


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

i got dibs on the 59 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Apr 9 2006, 11:04 AM~5207119
> *i heard a rumor it is sold
> *



yup, its sold :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Apr 9 2006, 10:07 AM~5207140
> *i got dibs on the 59 :biggrin:
> *


come get it


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2006, 12:00 PM~5207399
> *come get it
> *



No, your suppose to finish it, then sell it, unless.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

what about those who wont be able to grab the mag ???

post some pix some day for the over-seas crowd :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@May 6 2006, 11:27 AM~5381435
> *TTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I seen this car in person at my homies shop. This fucker is clean!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

No patterns on the top? :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

whens the magazine coming out???


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 8 2006, 08:58 AM~5389809
> *No patterns on the top? :biggrin:
> *



it does now thenew owner made a few changes to the car i hope to see it soon


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 8 2006, 10:52 AM~5390550
> *it does now thenew owner made a few changes to the car i hope to see it soon
> *





PICS?


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 9 2006, 10:00 AM~5207399
> *come get it
> *


i mean when its done :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 8 2006, 01:52 PM~5390550
> *it does now thenew owner made a few changes to the car i hope to see it soon
> *


ttt


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

badass 63 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

looks good


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Who did the roof?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

The touch ups add an even cleaner look. Stand's out from the rest


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 8 2006, 12:52 PM~5390550
> *it does now thenew owner made a few changes to the car i hope to see it soon
> *


So you sold it already. :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@May 28 2006, 06:59 PM~5511144
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a clean ass ranfla brent :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

no engine pics?????????


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

---------------------------------Nice spread on TLM-------------------------------------------


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

nice photo shoot that a good mag :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

congrats on the Traditional Lowrider feature... looks Real Clean!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@May 28 2006, 07:59 PM~5511144
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man this car is clean. it's just right.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah it is. Clean, simple and just right for the street.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 22 2006, 12:26 AM~6014804
> *Yeah it is. Clean, simple and just right for the street.
> *


I think it's more then simple. The way everything flow's together is great the interior, setup, stereo and all the little details all come along great. Only thing I don't like what the new owner did was the material in the trunk which I don't care for much but that's all in preference.


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

clean ass ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

That car and color is pure badasss!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

engine pics????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Aug 23 2006, 02:36 AM~6023260
> *engine pics????
> *


the new owner plans on dropping a 383 in it, the og 283 is ugly and untouched


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

This car has been a big influence for me. It was built just right in my view. 

What did you spend on this build Brent, not including the car? over 20K?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

so whats the new ride for mr impala


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 24 2006, 08:41 PM~6631835
> *so whats the new ride for mr impala
> *


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 25 2006, 02:17 AM~6632477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsdown:


whats next brent, a civic?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 25 2006, 03:15 PM~6634824
> *:thumbsdown:
> whats next brent, a civic?
> *



dont trip man i got something BIG in the works


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 25 2006, 06:15 PM~6634824
> *:thumbsdown:
> whats next brent, a civic?
> *


What's wrong with a lincoln? :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 26 2006, 12:08 AM~6636629
> *dont trip man i got something BIG in the works
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWWW shit, I see some extra frame mounts on one of them bitches!!!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 25 2006, 10:08 PM~6636629
> *dont trip man i got something BIG in the works
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sweet trailer :biggrin: what are you gonna do to it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 27 2006, 01:30 AM~6642893
> *thats a sweet trailer :biggrin:  what are you gonna do to it?
> *


its wood grain, he is gonna put a nardi on it......somewhere. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 27 2006, 01:30 AM~6642893
> *thats a sweet trailer :biggrin:  what are you gonna do to it?
> *


That's a special California Riot camouflage trailer.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Nov 26 2006, 12:58 AM~6636929
> *What's wrong with a lincoln? :biggrin:
> *


Tuna is just mad because out of the 800 cars he's owned thats not one of them.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Post the new frame pics!


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 26 2006, 10:23 AM~6826949
> *Post the new frame pics!
> *



:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 26 2006, 08:23 AM~6826949
> *Post the new frame pics!
> *



not much to see yet :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2006, 02:10 PM~6836160
> *not much to see yet  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice I guess you kept the 59?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

damn how many cars u got??? :dunno:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Mar 5 2006, 09:04 PM~4983648
> *Doin' a great job man.  Can't wait to see the finished product. uffin:
> *











The finished product.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 26 2006, 09:08 AM~6637877
> *AWWWWW shit, I see some extra frame mounts on one of them bitches!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :twak: he's talking about that BIG ass trailer.... me and him are gonna do breakdancing shows across the US...... :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

any recent pics of this ride? or more finished ones?


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 16 2011, 12:19 PM~19606983
> *any recent pics of this ride? or more finished ones?
> *


i got it now down in new zealand :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2005, 10:24 PM~3705682
> *soon i been gathering parts still. and i picked up a new project so this one needs to get done  :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------

